# Das Canyon Dude Wartezimmer



## Fabeymer (1. Juni 2015)

Für Wasserstandsmeldungen, Vorfreudenluftsprünge, Lieferantenluftschlösser, Enttäuschungen, Mut machen, Fingernägelkauen, hohen Blutdruck, Erleichterung und schlaflose Nächte:

*Das Dude Wartezimmer für alle Dude Besteller. *

Ich wünsche allen Wartenden gutes Durchhaltevermögen und vor allem einen kurzen Aufenthalt! 

Fabian


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juni 2015)

Hey cooler Thread. Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Juni 2015)

Gut so


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2015)

Hier darf ich das aber schreiben: Fie Dinger können nur so schlau sein, wie der Kopf der drauf sitzt.


----------



## Sandro31 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich will hier aber nicht lange warten , habe doch nen Termin


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juni 2015)

Wäre aber unverschämt, wenn Canyon ab sofort ausliefert... Gerade jetzt, wo es diesen Thread gibt


----------



## AndNiv (1. Juni 2015)

UPS  gibt man online noch extra an das sie es neben an abgeben sollen... und was passiert 1 Zustellversuch fehlgeschlagen... direkt bei UPS angerufen und noch mal auf die Paketsäcke gehauen... morgen soll es dann angeblich neben an abgegeben werden... sonst fahr ich direkt zur UPS am Abend


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. Juni 2015)

Ah. Ab jetzt ist nicht mehr Canyon schuld sondern UPS.


----------



## zaghombre (2. Juni 2015)

also ganz sachlich:
ich warte auf cf 9.0 L / LT 23(erster LT16) seit KW 16 kein kontakt mit canyon mehr(bestellt und gleich bezahlt im JANUAR(januar;-)

bitte doch alle mal so,dann haben wir eine übersicht um wieviele es überhaubt geht(...und ob es reicht mit dem geld abzuhauen;....)


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich auch auf 9.0 in Größe L. Bei Bestellung KW 28, Auftragsbestätigung KW 22, und jetzt wieder 2 Wochen Länger


----------



## Piet79 (2. Juni 2015)

Dude 9.0 SL
Größe: L 
Bestellung: 08.10.14

Liefertermin von KW16 auf KW23 verschoben und bisher nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

Piet79 schrieb:


> Dude 9.0 SL
> Größe: L
> Bestellung: 08.10.14
> 
> Liefertermin von KW16 auf KW23 verschoben und bisher nichts mehr gehört.


hast du nicht mal angerufen und gefragt ???


----------



## catalysa (2. Juni 2015)

Dude CF 9.0 - Grösse L - Order 09.10.2014

Liefertermin wurde von KW15 ebenfalls auf KW23 verschoben.
Seit einer Woche keine Antwort auf Email-Anfrage.


----------



## AndNiv (2. Juni 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ah. Ab jetzt ist nicht mehr Canyon schuld sondern UPS.


BTW. ich habe Canyon noch nie die Schuld gegeben  da bei mir alles ohne zu murren gestimmt hat. Nach Bestellung KW 23 diese ist ab heute... letzte Woche Versandbestätigung etc... bisher alles super gelaufen... mit UPS hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Probleme... Die bieten so einen Service an, dass du während das Paket unterwegs ist, die Lieferadresse ändern kannst... Hat gestern mal wieder nix gebracht... Nach einem GOTT VERDAMMT UPS Telefonat sollten Sie es heute neben an abgeben


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

... solange es bis 11.07. da ist, hab ich kein problem... will am 12.07. Erbeskopfmarathon mitfahren...


----------



## petrus (2. Juni 2015)

CF 9.0 Unlimited, Größe M, bestellt am 26.10., verschoben auf KW23, noch nicht bezahlt. Aber auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juni 2015)

CF 9.0 Unlimited Gr. S bestellt am 29.12.14 KW 23.
Letzten 2 Mails keine Antwort.
Vieleicht haben sie ja Betriebsurlaub, oder sie fahren mit unseren Dudes umher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndNiv (2. Juni 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> CF 9.0 Unlimited, Größe M, bestellt am 26.10., verschoben auf KW23, noch nicht bezahlt. Aber auch noch nichts gehört.


Also ich hab direkt gezahlt weil, im Auftrag steht ja auch drin spätestens zwei Wochen vor Versanddatum zahlen... bei mir hat alles gepasst... 12.02 bestellt KW23 angegeben bekommen direkt bezahlt weil warum warten bis zwei Wochen vorher... KW 23 geliefert


----------



## petrus (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Also ich hab direkt gezahlt weil, im Auftrag steht ja auch drin spätestens zwei Wochen vor Versanddatum zahlen... bei mir hat alles gepasst... 12.02 bestellt KW23 angegeben bekommen direkt bezahlt weil warum warten bis zwei Wochen vorher... KW 23 geliefert


 
"Noch nicht bezahlt" ist wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt: ich habe damals bei der Bestellung die Bezahlung per Kreditkarte gewählt. Und da wurde noch nichts abgebucht...


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Also ich hab direkt gezahlt weil, im Auftrag steht ja auch drin spätestens zwei Wochen vor Versanddatum zahlen... bei mir hat alles gepasst... 12.02 bestellt KW23 angegeben bekommen direkt bezahlt weil warum warten bis zwei Wochen vorher... KW 23 geliefert


Dann läuft bei denen aber ne Menge schief! Da die meisten hier viel früher als du bestellt haben und auch schon bezahlt haben!
Wenn die das die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht hinbekommen, ist das mein erstes und letztes Canyon Bike!
Die sollen wenigstens mal Antworten..,


----------



## AndNiv (2. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Dann läuft bei denen aber ne Menge schief! Da die meisten hier viel früher als du bestellt haben und auch schon bezahlt haben!
> Wenn die das die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht hinbekommen, ist das mein erstes und letztes Canyon Bike!
> Die sollen wenigstens mal Antworten..,


Mag alles sein... bei mir ist es grade angekommen... sobald ich daheim bin (wird heute aber spät...) kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos machen...


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Mag alles sein... bei mir ist es grade angekommen... sobald ich daheim bin (wird heute aber spät...) kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos machen...


... dann hätten wir endlich den fotobeweis  viel spaß damit ... wir freuen uns auf feedback


----------



## AndNiv (2. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> ... dann hätten wir endlich den fotobeweis  viel spaß damit ... wir freuen uns auf feedback


mhh der erste Fotobeweis... Klingt nach ner challenge  accepted


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juni 2015)

Ja wir wollen Bilder  viel Spaß dir !


----------



## danie-dani (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Mag alles sein... bei mir ist es grade angekommen... sobald ich daheim bin (wird heute aber spät...) kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos machen...



Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Dude.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (2. Juni 2015)

Mit Musik ist doch vieles einfacher - zur Entspannung 

DIR = in diesem Fall DUDE


----------



## shadoom (2. Juni 2015)

Dude 9.0 SL
Größe: L 
Bestellung: 08.10.14

Liefertermin von KW16 auf KW23 verschoben.
Zahlung per Kreditkarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

wie lustig... gerade mail bekommen von canyon... hab mich schon gefreut... drin wurde auf eine email von vor 8 Wochen geantwortet... die antwort bekam ich aber schon telefonisch damals  irgendwas läuft da schief....


----------



## zaghombre (2. Juni 2015)

lustig: ein werbemail von canyon bekommen mit titel:
Bikes ab Lager fertig zum Versand(ging um expressbikes...)
tja,wenn ich seh das es so wenig bestellungen sind,bin ich nicht erstaunt dass sich canyon nicht mehr mühe gibt bei den dudes........


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> lustig: ein werbemail von canyon bekommen mit titel:
> Bikes ab Lager fertig zum Versand(ging um expressbikes...)
> tja,wenn ich seh das es so wenig bestellungen sind,bin ich nicht erstaunt dass sich canyon nicht mehr mühe gibt bei den dudes........


... hoffe es steht kein DUDE 9.0 EXPrESS Bike drin


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> tja,wenn ich seh das es so wenig bestellungen sind,bin ich nicht erstaunt dass sich canyon nicht mehr mühe gibt bei den dudes........



Fatbikes sind zwar Trend-, aber eben auch Nischenprodukt. 
Die Bestellungen dürften daher, verglichen mit denen der "Mainstreamräder" im Canyonsortiment, tatsächlich überschaubar sein. 

Aber Canyon deswegen mehr oder weniger offen zu unterstellen, dass man sich deshalb nicht genügend Mühe gebe bei den Dudes...ich weiß ja nicht. 
Da sollte man bei aller verständlichen Nervosität beim Warten schon fair und sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juni 2015)

Heute die Antwort bekommen:

ehr geehrter Herr Xxxx

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 01. Juni 2015 bezüglich Ihrer Bestellung.

Für Ihr Bike haben wir einen voraussichtlich geplanten Versandtermin in der Kalenderwoche 23. Einen genauen Tag für den Versand können wir Ihnen nicht benennen. Sobald das Bike versendet wurde erhalten Sie eine E-Mail mit der Paketnummer um die Sendung online zu verfolgen.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen und Anliegen haben, stehen wir Ihnen gerne unter Ihrer Kundennummer Xxx wieder zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## AndNiv (2. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Heute die Antwort bekommen:
> 
> ehr geehrter Herr Xxxx


Good Luck mister Xxxx ;-)


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Good Luck mister Xxxx ;-)


Das kann ich sicher gebrauchen , mal sehen wann die Terminverschiebung kommt


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Mag alles sein... bei mir ist es grade angekommen... sobald ich daheim bin (wird heute aber spät...) kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos machen...


Na zufrieden? Ein paar Fotos für uns über?


----------



## AndNiv (3. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Na zufrieden? Ein paar Fotos für uns über?


Du ich bin gestern Abend leider erst um 0 Uhr heim gekommen habe es dann aber noch montiert und bin noch eine Runde gefahren... führ Fotos hatte ich leider keine Zeit kommen dann heute Abend nach. Erster Eindruck SPITZE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (3. Juni 2015)

Canyon Info: "... Wir möchten uns für die entstanden Verzögerung bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Nach interner Rücksprache ist es uns derzeit nicht möglich Ihnen einen Abholtermin zu nennen. Dies resultiert daraus, dass Sie sobald Ihr Bike dem Showroom übergeben wird, voraussichtlich in Kalenderwoche 24.2015, eine E-Mail mit einem Link zu unserem Abholkalender erhalten. Hier können Sie einen für Sie passenden Termin reservieren." 

Ich glaube denen mal ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2015)

Wann hast du nochmal bestellt?


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe eben mal über Facebook bei Canyon nachgefragt,sehr schnelle Antwort .
Nur das wollte ich nicht lesen 

Hi Sandro, bisher können wir nichts genaues zu dem voraussichtlichen Versanddatum Deines Auftrags sagen. Allerdings ist Dein Bike bisher noch nicht verfügbar, sodass ich hier vor einem Lieferverzug ausgehe. Jedoch kann ich Dir noch keinen neuen Termin nennen. Sollte sich der Termin tatsächlich verzögern, erhältst Du am Freitag (da Morgen in Rheinland_Pfalz Feiertag ist), oder spätestens Montag eine Information per E-Mail darüber. VG, Fabian.

Die kommen echt nicht klar!


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juni 2015)

Diese scheiß hinhalterei kot..mich an


----------



## mikesch78 (3. Juni 2015)

AndNiv schrieb:


> Du ich bin gestern Abend leider erst um 0 Uhr heim gekommen habe es dann aber noch montiert und bin noch eine Runde gefahren... führ Fotos hatte ich leider keine Zeit kommen dann heute Abend nach. Erster Eindruck SPITZE!


Schon zurück von Tour  bitte sende mal Bilder für uns...


----------



## zaghombre (3. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fatbikes sind zwar Trend-, aber eben auch Nischenprodukt.
> Die Bestellungen dürften daher, verglichen mit denen der "Mainstreamräder" im Canyonsortiment, tatsächlich überschaubar sein.
> 
> Aber Canyon deswegen mehr oder weniger offen zu unterstellen, dass man sich deshalb nicht genügend Mühe gebe bei den Dudes...ich weiß ja nicht.
> Da sollte man bei aller verständlichen Nervosität beim Warten schon fair und sachlich bleiben.



gut Natascha KRAMPUSch,ich weiss nicht genau was du für ein problem hast(mit mir?)?
ich denke jemand der nicht einmal ein dude bestellt hat kann gut daherreden...
frag dich doch mal was du machen würdest,wenn du ein bike im januar bezahlt hast und fünf monate später in der (um 5 wochen verschobenen) versandwoche noch nicht einmal ein mail über die (sich wohl verzögernde) auslieferung ankommt!!...ist das fair?...
tja ich denke schon,das ein forum dazu da ist sich luft zu verschaffen über einen solchen frust....
natürlich denen viel spass die es erhalten haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> gut Natascha KRAMPUSch,ich weiss nicht genau was du für ein problem hast(mit mir?)?
> ich denke jemand der nicht einmal ein dude bestellt hat kann gut daherreden...
> frag dich doch mal was du machen würdest,wenn du ein bike im januar bezahlt hast und fünf monate später in der (um 5 wochen verschobenen) versandwoche noch nicht einmal ein mail über die (sich wohl verzögernde) auslieferung ankommt!!...ist das fair?...
> tja ich denke schon,das ein forum dazu da ist sich luft zu verschaffen über einen solchen frust....
> natürlich denen viel spass die es erhalten haben...



Ich habe kein Problem mit dir, ich habe nur ein Problem mit dem Ton, der hier angeschlagen wurde.
Nochmal: Ich kann völlig nachvollziehen, dass die Dude-Besteller Informationen haben darüber haben wollen, wie der Status quo der Bestellung ist. An anderer Stelle habe ich es schon geschrieben: Das Dude ist nicht das einzige Rad in der Canyon-Palette und der Vorwurf, dass man sich nicht genügend Mühe geben würde, ist schlicht unsachlich. Das wiederum hilft keinem weiter.

Hast du denn mal versucht, bei Canyon anzurufen und das Problem persönlich zu klären?

Was ich machen würde? Ich würde bei der Zahlungsweise nicht Vorkasse auswählen, sondern bspw. Nachnahme. Bei einem Produkt, an dem so viele Zulieferer (und teilweise zum Bestellzeitpunkt noch nicht verfügbare Teile) dran hängen, sind Verzögerungen quasi vorprogrammiert. Auf ungewisse Zeit würde ich meine Kohle nicht auf einem anderen Konto arbeiten lassen, ohne eine Gegenleistung (hier: das Rad) dafür zu erhalten.

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass sich aufklärt, was in deinem Fall schiefgelaufen ist und dass du dein Dude so bald wie möglich in Empfang nehmen kannst.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Juni 2015)

Mm= kollege AndNiv blufft mit Trollsche Weisheiten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Man (ich) kann sich die Wartezeit auch positiv verkürzen und so anstatt zu warten, einfach die Vorfreude verlängern.


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit dir, ich habe nur ein Problem mit dem Ton, der hier angeschlagen wurde.
> Nochmal: Ich kann völlig nachvollziehen, dass die Dude-Besteller Informationen haben darüber haben wollen, wie der Status quo der Bestellung ist. An anderer Stelle habe ich es schon geschrieben: Das Dude ist nicht das einzige Rad in der Canyon-Palette und der Vorwurf, dass man sich nicht genügend Mühe geben würde, ist schlicht unsachlich. Das wiederum hilft keinem weiter.
> 
> Hast du denn mal versucht, bei Canyon anzurufen und das Problem persönlich zu klären?
> ...


Nachname mussten alle nachträglich ändern, weil Canyon das nicht mehr für das Dude akzeptiert hat . Scheiße da hätte ich stutzig werden sollen!


----------



## AndNiv (3. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mm= kollege AndNiv blufft mit Trollsche Weisheiten.


was meinst du? Jetzt kommen gleich die Fotos


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Nachname mussten alle nachträglich ändern, weil Canyon das nicht mehr für das Dude akzeptiert hat . Scheiße da hätte ich stutzig werden sollen!



Sorry, das war mir nicht bekannt und rückt die Sache natürlich in ein etwas anderes Licht. 

Das ist bei solchen Produkten, die real noch nicht existieren, auch immer sehr schwierig abzuwägen, wie man einen Bestellungsandrang handhabt. Der Käufer möchte so lange wie möglich flexibel sein, das Geld behalten und erst bei Lieferung zahlen, der Verkäufer muss auf der anderen Seite aber auch immer mit Stornierungen und somit damit rechnen, auf seinen gefertigten Produkten sitzen zu bleiben oder sie mit einem Preisnachlass auf anderem Wege verkaufen zu müssen. 

 für eine schnelle Lieferung! 

Fabian


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Nachname musste geändert werden.   Heisst du jetzt Sandro Inslochgucker?


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachname musste geändert werden.   Heisst du jetzt Sandro Inslochgucker?


Habe es in Pay Pal geändert, buchen es ab wenn es versendet wird.
Hoffe ich


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit dir, ich habe nur ein Problem mit dem Ton, der hier angeschlagen wurde.
> Nochmal: Ich kann völlig nachvollziehen, dass die Dude-Besteller Informationen haben darüber haben wollen, wie der Status quo der Bestellung ist. An anderer Stelle habe ich es schon geschrieben: Das Dude ist nicht das einzige Rad in der Canyon-Palette und der Vorwurf, dass man sich nicht genügend Mühe geben würde, ist schlicht unsachlich. Das wiederum hilft keinem weiter.
> 
> Hast du denn mal versucht, bei Canyon anzurufen und das Problem persönlich zu klären?
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach erweckt Canyon zumindest in Bezug auf die Kommunikation mit den Kunden tatsächlich nicht den Eindruck sich besonders Mühe zu geben. Und auch wenn der Dude nur ein klitzekleines Nischenprodukt ist, wir zahlen dafür (die meisten sogar im Voraus) und erwarten dafür eine anständige Gegenleistung! Die meisten hier haben sicher schon versucht, ihr Problem persönlich mit Canyon zu klären, mit dem Erfolg, dass man mit irgendwelchen Mails abgespeist wird, die kaum Aussagekraft haben und einem auch nicht weiterhelfen. Und als man dann tatsächlich vor 8 Wochen mit der Info rüber kam, dass die Auslieferung um 8 Wochen verschoben werden muss, konnte man sich noch nicht mal auf eine nachvollziehbare Begründung einigen, sondern gab dann auch noch teilweise widersprüchliche Erklärungen für die Verzögerung an (1. Ein Zulieferer hat eigenmächtig den Lieferumfang geändert, so dass die Dudes nicht fertig gestellt werden können, 2. Eine Teillieferung der Rahmen kommt erst später, 3. Alle Rahmen sind durch die Qualitätskontrolle gefallen und müssen neu gemacht werden) Und da soll man als Kunde nicht sauer sein und sachlich bleiben? Ich muss zugeben, dass mir das mittlerweile auch echt schwer fällt. Auch Bemühungen, die Angelegenheit telefonisch zu klären, macht den frustrierten Kunden nicht wirklich zufriedener. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Musik, die man sich während der sehr langen Wartezeit am Telefon reinziehen darf, absolut nervtötend ist, bekommt man am Telefon auch nur wieder Auskünfte, die einem nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.

Nun wird sich der ein oder andere Schlauberger sicher denken:" Selber schuld, die sollen nicht rumjammern sondern sich ein anderes Bike bestellen!" Grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenn man sich so lange auf ein Rad freut, dann ist es einfach schwierig sich umzuorientieren.

Hilfreich fände ich es tatsächlich (auch wenn das hier möglicherweise als völlig übertrieben angesehen werden mag), wenn sich @mstaab_canyon oder sonst wer von Canyon die wartende und verständlicherweise mittlerweile sehr unzufriedene und misstrauische Kundschaft ordentlich informieren würde, *ob *alle für KW 23  in Aussicht gestellten Dudes denn nun zeitnah ausgeliefert werden können, *wenn nein* warum nicht (und bitte dieses Mal eine einzige nachvollziehbare Erklärung) und wann dürfen wir definitiv mit den Rädern rechnen?
Ich glaube nicht, dass das zu viel verlangt ist und die Emotionen wären sicher niemals so hochgekocht, wenn Canyon in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen transparenter agiert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaghombre (4. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach erweckt Canyon zumindest in Bezug auf die Kommunikation mit den Kunden tatsächlich nicht den Eindruck sich besonders Mühe zu geben. Und auch wenn der Dude nur ein klitzekleines Nischenprodukt ist, wir zahlen dafür (die meisten sogar im Voraus) und erwarten dafür eine anständige Gegenleistung! Die meisten hier haben sicher schon versucht, ihr Problem persönlich mit Canyon zu klären, mit dem Erfolg, dass man mit irgendwelchen Mails abgespeist wird, die kaum Aussagekraft haben und einem auch nicht weiterhelfen. Und als man dann tatsächlich vor 8 Wochen mit der Info rüber kam, dass die Auslieferung um 8 Wochen verschoben werden muss, konnte man sich noch nicht mal auf eine nachvollziehbare Begründung einigen, sondern gab dann auch noch teilweise widersprüchliche Erklärungen für die Verzögerung an (1. Ein Zulieferer hat eigenmächtig den Lieferumfang geändert, so dass die Dudes nicht fertig gestellt werden können, 2. Eine Teillieferung der Rahmen kommt erst später, 3. Alle Rahmen sind durch die Qualitätskontrolle gefallen und müssen neu gemacht werden) Und da soll man als Kunde nicht sauer sein und sachlich bleiben? Ich muss zugeben, dass mir das mittlerweile auch echt schwer fällt. Auch Bemühungen, die Angelegenheit telefonisch zu klären, macht den frustrierten Kunden nicht wirklich zufriedener. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Musik, die man sich während der sehr langen Wartezeit am Telefon reinziehen darf, absolut nervtötend ist, bekommt man am Telefon auch nur wieder Auskünfte, die einem nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
> 
> Nun wird sich der ein oder andere Schlauberger sicher denken:" Selber schuld, die sollen nicht rumjammern sondern sich ein anderes Bike bestellen!" Grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenn man sich so lange auf ein Rad freut, dann ist es einfach schwierig sich umzuorientieren.
> 
> ...



sehr gut,man hätte es nicht besser formulieren können...leider ist niemand kompetentes von canyon erreichbar....


----------



## Sandro31 (4. Juni 2015)

Ge


barbarissima schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach erweckt Canyon zumindest in Bezug auf die Kommunikation mit den Kunden tatsächlich nicht den Eindruck sich besonders Mühe zu geben. Und auch wenn der Dude nur ein klitzekleines Nischenprodukt ist, wir zahlen dafür (die meisten sogar im Voraus) und erwarten dafür eine anständige Gegenleistung! Die meisten hier haben sicher schon versucht, ihr Problem persönlich mit Canyon zu klären, mit dem Erfolg, dass man mit irgendwelchen Mails abgespeist wird, die kaum Aussagekraft haben und einem auch nicht weiterhelfen. Und als man dann tatsächlich vor 8 Wochen mit der Info rüber kam, dass die Auslieferung um 8 Wochen verschoben werden muss, konnte man sich noch nicht mal auf eine nachvollziehbare Begründung einigen, sondern gab dann auch noch teilweise widersprüchliche Erklärungen für die Verzögerung an (1. Ein Zulieferer hat eigenmächtig den Lieferumfang geändert, so dass die Dudes nicht fertig gestellt werden können, 2. Eine Teillieferung der Rahmen kommt erst später, 3. Alle Rahmen sind durch die Qualitätskontrolle gefallen und müssen neu gemacht werden) Und da soll man als Kunde nicht sauer sein und sachlich bleiben? Ich muss zugeben, dass mir das mittlerweile auch echt schwer fällt. Auch Bemühungen, die Angelegenheit telefonisch zu klären, macht den frustrierten Kunden nicht wirklich zufriedener. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Musik, die man sich während der sehr langen Wartezeit am Telefon reinziehen darf, absolut nervtötend ist, bekommt man am Telefon auch nur wieder Auskünfte, die einem nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
> 
> Nun wird sich der ein oder andere Schlauberger sicher denken:" Selber schuld, die sollen nicht rumjammern sondern sich ein anderes Bike bestellen!" Grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenn man sich so lange auf ein Rad freut, dann ist es einfach schwierig sich umzuorientieren.
> 
> ...


genau so sehe ich das auch, du sprichst mir aus der Sele !


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juni 2015)

@barbarissima 

Ich schreibe morgen etwas dazu.


----------



## zaghombre (4. Juni 2015)

Der dicke Canyon Dude Galerie- und Technikthread
da hat sich jemand gemeldet.....


----------



## Sandro31 (4. Juni 2015)

Binn mal gespannt um wieviel Wochen sich der Liefertermin verschiebt und was sie für ne Ausrede haben...


----------



## mikesch78 (4. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Binn mal gespannt um wieviel Wochen sich der Liefertermin verschiebt und was sie für ne Ausrede haben...


Max bis 15.08.15


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Max bis 15.08.15


Das währe mir aber zu lange


----------



## mikesch78 (5. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das währe mir aber zu lange


Ende August ist die eurobike messe. Dann werden die neuen DUDEs vorgestellt... Die Blöße werden sie sich wohl nicht geben, dass sie keine DUDEs ausgeliefert haben... Wenn doch wird der Messestand vollstehen


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

Dann werden wir denn Stand Zuschriften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Dann werden wir denn Stand Zuschriften...


zuschei...


----------



## mikesch78 (5. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> zuschei...


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand was neues?
Haben Wirklich bis jetzt nur 2 ihr Bike bekommen ? Das ist doch echt der Hammer!


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gerade sehr aufgeregt 

_Liebe/er Barbara XXXXX,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner UPS.

Sobald die Ware auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine persönliche Sendungsnummer,
mit der Sie den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung ganz bequem online verfolgen können.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team
_
......


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade sehr aufgeregt
> 
> _Liebe/er Barbara XXXXX,
> 
> ...


Feue mich für dich ! 
Was hast du für eins bestellt?
Gruß
Sandro


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2015)

Das 9.0 SL in S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (5. Juni 2015)

Hatte im Januar ein 9.0 in L bestellt und im März auf M geändert - Liefertermin war immer KW23. Auf Nachfrage hat man mir letzte Woche gesagt und gemailt, dass ich schnellstens das Geld überweisen muss, damit sie das Bike in dieser Woche verschicken können. Am Montag kam noch eine Zahlungsbestätigung aber das wars dann auch schon... Eigentlich unglaublich, dass man zu einer Zahlung aufgefordert wird und dann (ohne Nachricht) das Produkt nicht geliefert bekommt!  Traurig auch, dass ich nicht ein einziges Mal proaktiv von Canyon eine Info erhalten habe.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 
> Ich schreibe morgen etwas dazu.



So, ich saß jetzt wirklich einige Zeit vor deinem Beitrag, hatte auch schon ein wenig was als Antwort getippt, was ich dann kurz darauf als nicht ziel-/bzw. weiterführend verworfen haben.
Ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass deinem Beitrag nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist und dass ich von einer Prämisse ausgegangen bin, die sich von der der meisten Dude-Besteller unterscheidet.

Ich sehe die Sache recht nüchtern, nämlich in der Form, dass es für Canyon kein unüblicher Vorgang ist, wenn es bei der Auslieferung zu Verzögerungen kommt. Das geht quasi seit deren Anfangszeiten so und sie haben es dennoch hingekriegt, zu wachsen und einer der Big Player im Radbusiness zu werden. @Bumble ist da ja ähnlich entspannt drauf, und der hat ein Dude geordert.
Wenn man sich im Vorfeld etwas mit Canyon beschäftigt und z.B. auch hier im Forum etwas rumgräbt, dann findet man ähnliche Geschichten durchaus zahlreich und so hätte ich mir vor der Bestellung irgendwie ein Worstcase-Szenario zusammengeschustert, das sich nur zum Positiven entwickeln kann. 
So ist das eben mit einem Rad, das ein top P/L-Verhältnis bietet, aber abgesehen von ein paar Messe- und Testmodellen noch nicht existiert. 

Aber wie es scheint kommen die Auslieferungen ja langsam ins Rollen, dir schonmal viel Spaß mit deinem Dude. 

Dem Rest weiterhin  dafür, dass nun alles schnell über die Bühne geht und ihr erfahrt, was letztendlich schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Nichts für ungut, liebe Unzufriedene. Aber, ich finde, nicht der am meisten/stärksten motzt, muss als erstes sein Bike haben. Das ist zwar "political incorrect" formuliert und ich bin mir dessen bewusst. Nichtsdestotrotz, einen Ticken Demut darf jeder Mensch mal im Leben lernen - erst recht, wenn es nur darum geht, das man Radfahren darf.
Viel Spaß mit dem Fatty @barbarissima und allen anderen!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz, einen Ticken Demut darf jeder Mensch mal im Leben lernen - erst recht, wenn es nur darum geht, das man Radfahren darf.



Manchmal lernt man die Demut aber auch erst, _wenn_ man dann mal Rad fährt.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @Bumble ist da ja ähnlich entspannt drauf, und der hat ein Dude geordert.



Naja, toll finde ich die ständigen Verzögerungen ohne weitere Rückmeldung auch nicht, aber was will man machen 
Ich zitiere hier mal sinngemäß Dirk Nowitzki: "Rumheulen bringt auch nix."


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Naja, toll finde ich die ständigen Verzögerungen ohne weitere Rückmeldung auch nicht, aber was will man machen
> Ich zitiere hier mal sinngemäß Dirk Nowitzki: *"Rumheulen bringt auch nix."*



Das meine ich mit "entspannt drauf sein".


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, ich saß jetzt wirklich einige Zeit vor deinem Beitrag, hatte auch schon ein wenig was als Antwort getippt, was ich dann kurz darauf als nicht ziel-/bzw. weiterführend verworfen haben.
> Ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass deinem Beitrag nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist und dass ich von einer Prämisse ausgegangen bin, die sich von der der meisten Dude-Besteller unterscheidet.
> 
> Ich sehe die Sache recht nüchtern, nämlich in der Form, dass es für Canyon kein unüblicher Vorgang ist, wenn es bei der Auslieferung zu Verzögerungen kommt. Das geht quasi seit deren Anfangszeiten so und sie haben es dennoch hingekriegt, zu wachsen und einer der Big Player im Radbusiness zu werden. @Bumble ist da ja ähnlich entspannt drauf, und der hat ein Dude geordert.
> ...



Das mit Canyon und Lieferschwierigkeiten usw. ist natürlich ein alter Hut  Mein Rebellen-Genchen wurde auch eher durch deine Posts in Wallung versetzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffen wir mal dass bis Ende nächster Woche alle, einschließlich Bumble, ihren Dude schon das ein oder andere Mal geherzt haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und jetzt


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal dass bis Ende nächster Woche alle, einschließlich Bumble, ihren Dude schon das ein oder andere Mal geherzt haben


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Und jetzt


----------



## catalysa (5. Juni 2015)

Es geht voran 

Ebenfalls heute Mittag die Email bezüglich "...der letzten Etappe..." von Canyon erhalten, Dude CF 9.0 in L.

Nach langen 8 Monaten, Land in Sicht.


----------



## zaghombre (5. Juni 2015)

auch ich hab daaaas mail gekriegt....wenns jetzt noch durch den zoll kommt bin ich entspannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (5. Juni 2015)

catalysa schrieb:


> Es geht voran
> 
> Ebenfalls heute Mittag die Email bezüglich "...der letzten Etappe..." von Canyon erhalten, Dude CF 9.0 in L.
> 
> Nach langen 8 Monaten, Land in Sicht.



Dann müsste meins auch bald kommen. Ich hab auch ein 9.0 in L am Releasetag bestellt.
Meine Verzugsmail kam aber auch 1-2 Tage später.


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> auch ich hab daaaas mail gekriegt....wenns jetzt noch durch den zoll kommt bin ich entspannt...


Verdammt! Dann bin ich doch nicht die Erste, die mit dem Dude in der Schweiz rumdüst


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juni 2015)

Na toll ich habe keine Mail bekommen 
Ich habe immer Pech wenn ich was im Netz bestelle!


----------



## zaghombre (6. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Verdammt! Dann bin ich doch nicht die Erste, die mit dem Dude in der Schweiz rumdüst


meiner wird vorallem im berneroberland unterwegs sein...


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer Pech wenn ich was im Netz bestelle!



Wenn du das schon weißt, warum hast du dann nicht telefonisch geordert? 


 weiterhin!


----------



## Sandro31 (6. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon weißt, warum hast du dann nicht telefonisch geordert?
> 
> 
> weiterhin!


Das war gemein


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> meiner wird vorallem im berneroberland unterwegs sein...


Ich werde meinem Dude mal das Zürcher Oberland und/oder die Glarner Alpen zeigen


----------



## zaghombre (7. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich werde meinem Dude mal das Zürcher Oberland und/oder die Glarner Alpen zeigen


bei mir cyperghost5+meineinkauf.ch
wie machst du das importieren?


----------



## mikesch78 (7. Juni 2015)

Wie war die erste Wochenendtour mit eurem Dude???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piet79 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gerade die erwartete Mail erhalten  
Bin gespannt!!!


----------



## AndNiv (8. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Wie war die erste Wochenendtour mit eurem Dude???


Perfekt meins hat jetzt 135 KM runter


----------



## shadoom (8. Juni 2015)

Moin,

meine Mail ist auch gerade gekommen. Sitze zwar noch zwei Wochen in Kroatien im Urlaub. Aber dann fällt das nach Hause fahren nicht so schwer wenn das Dude wartet


----------



## catalysa (8. Juni 2015)

Heute Besuch vom UPS Fahrer bekommen, obwohl noch nicht einmal eine Versand-Email von Canyon kam.

Egal, hauptsache es ist nun endlich da  !!!


----------



## mikesch78 (8. Juni 2015)

Hoffe ihr habt nicht per DHL bestellt... Die streiken nämlich ab heute Mittag


----------



## hanz-hanz (8. Juni 2015)

Das Dude wird nur mit UPS ausgeliefert. Der Karton ist für die DHL zu groß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2015)

Damit das hier auch mal steht...kann ja sein, dass nicht alle das Wartezimmer und den Dude-Thread im Fatbikebereich paralell auf dem Schirm haben. 



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Wegen der Liefertermine: Ich bin da leider nicht der korrekte Ansprechpartner, ich weiss aber das einige Kollegen intensiv daran arbeiten den Stau aufzulösen. Wie gesagt, ich melde mich, sobald ich exakte Informationen habe.


----------



## Sandro31 (8. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand ne verschiebungsbestetigung und nen neuen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin?
Wir haben ja schon 24KW da könnte ja mal ne Nachricht mit dem Grund der nichtlieverung kommen!


----------



## mikesch78 (8. Juni 2015)

Nein Totenstille... Canyon Chat auch seit Wochen offline...


----------



## Sandro31 (8. Juni 2015)

Nicht das wir uns doch noch nach nen anderen Bike umschauen müssen


----------



## Sandro31 (8. Juni 2015)

catalysa schrieb:


> Heute Besuch vom UPS Fahrer bekommen, obwohl noch nicht einmal eine Versand-Email von Canyon kam.
> 
> Egal, hauptsache es ist nun endlich da  !!!


Das ist ja fast wie ein Lottogewinn 
Glückwunsch 
Stell doch wenn es ausgepackt ist nen paar Fotos rein


----------



## mikesch78 (8. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast wie ein Lottogewinn
> Glückwunsch
> Stell doch wenn es ausgepackt ist nen paar Fotos rein


Ja, Glückwunsch.... Wir warten auf Fotos


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2015)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal ab. Als ich von der Arbeit kam stand eine dicke Canyon-Kiste vor der Tür 
Drücke euch ganz feste die Daumen, dass ihr bald erlöst werdet


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2015)

Hast ja schon eine schönes Bild im Dude-Thread gepostet. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## chriiss (8. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## zaghombre (8. Juni 2015)

bin weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (8. Juni 2015)

hm...Geld weg, KW23 vorbei, keinerlei Meldung, keinerlei Dude


----------



## MATaFIX (9. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> meiner wird vorallem im berneroberland unterwegs sein...


Kannst du "Berner Oberland" noch etwas mehr eingrenzen? Ich freu mich immer auf neue Fatbiker!
Gruz aus der Region Thun


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> hm...Geld weg, KW23 vorbei, keinerlei Meldung, keinerlei Dude



Sind wohl etwas überfordert:

Liebe Canyon Kundin, lieber Canyon Kunde,

vielen Dank für Deine E-Mail.
Uns liegen aktuell so viele Anfragen vor, dass wir Deine Mail leider nicht so schnell beantworten können wie Du und wir es uns wünschen.
Dafür bitten wir um Dein Verständnis und Deine Geduld.

Unser Ziel ist es deine Anfrage innerhalb von 2 - 3 Tagen zu beantworten.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz

Dein Canyon Team


----------



## Piet79 (9. Juni 2015)

Der Dude ist da und alles ist perfekt! Erste Fahrt war top und ich grinse mir übelst einen ab 
Wünsche allen noch viel Glück und hoffe dass eure Bikes auch bald ankommen! Freut euch drauf! Beste Grüße!


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Juni 2015)

Maan jetzt postet doch nicht alle wie geil die Kiste ist....

Da hab ich die ganze Wartezeit bis jetzt schon recht cool überstanden um im Endspurt doch noch hibbelig zu werden



Bin echt gespannt...
Oh mei, mein erstes Plastikbike


----------



## bikandy (9. Juni 2015)

Heute bekam ich auf Nachfrage die telefonische Auskunft, dass das System in KW23 hängen geblieben ist und daher keine Lieferverzögerungen rausgingen. Alle, die ihr Bike bisher nicht erhalten haben, müssen wohl weiter warten, da es (mal wieder oder immer noch) Probleme mit einem Zulieferer gibt. Als ich sofort stornieren (und mein Geld zurück) wollte, bat man mich bis Ende der Woche zu warten, da am Donnerstag wohl eine neue Verzugsliste erwartet wird. 

...einfach nur unglaublich schlecht, dieser Service...


----------



## waldi28 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hab heute mal nachgefragt, da das Bike seit letzter Woche überfälig ist.
Der überaus freundliche Mann auf der anderen Seite bestätigte mir, dass alle Komponenten da sind, und die Montage für Ende der Woche geplant ist.
Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am Luxemburger Nationalfeiertag nach Koblenz fahren.


----------



## bikandy (9. Juni 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal nachgefragt, da das Bike seit letzter Woche überfälig ist.
> Der überaus freundliche Mann auf der anderen Seite bestätigte mir, dass alle Komponenten da sind, und die Montage für Ende der Woche geplant ist.
> Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am Luxemburger Nationalfeiertag nach Koblenz fahren.


 
so unterschiedlich können die Auskünfte sein...


----------



## Sandro31 (9. Juni 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich auf Nachfrage die telefonische Auskunft, dass das System in KW23 hängen geblieben ist und daher keine Lieferverzögerungen rausgingen. Alle, die ihr Bike bisher nicht erhalten haben, müssen wohl weiter warten, da es (mal wieder oder immer noch) Probleme mit einem Zulieferer gibt. Als ich sofort stornieren (und mein Geld zurück) wollte, bat man mich bis Ende der Woche zu warten, da am Donnerstag wohl eine neue Verzugsliste erwartet wird.
> 
> ...einfach nur unglaublich schlecht, dieser Service...


Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen, hätte ich mir bloß ein anderes Fatbike bestellt!
Das hätte ich schon lange,aber jetzt braucht man woanders auch nicht mehr bestellen.
Canyon werde ich bestimmt keinen weiteremphälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2015)

Immer schön die Trailsuppe bis zur Neige auslöffeln, nicht absteigen und jeden Morgen mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht ans Dude denken, dann wird alles gut.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> bei mir cyperghost5+meineinkauf.ch
> wie machst du das importieren?


Öhhmm ..... war bei mir unkomplizierter, da ich im Schwabenländle wohne und nur sehr gerne und öfters mal in die Schweiz düse zum Biken


----------



## shadoom (10. Juni 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand die Oakley Brille bekommen? Mein Dude steht zu Hause, nur leider bin ich noch zwei Wochen in Kroatien....


----------



## Piet79 (10. Juni 2015)

Brille war im Karton aber das Servicekit mit Werkzeug, Federgsbelpumpe, Montagepaste, CD usw. hat gefehlt...


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war alles dabei.


----------



## petrus (10. Juni 2015)

Mir dünkt (anhand der Verkündungen der erfolgten Lieferungen), daß die Lieferprobleme rund um die Rahmen in Größe Medium evident sind. S und L werden ja offenbar verschickt. Also kann zumindest kein Teilelieferant die Schuld an der Misere tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (10. Juni 2015)

Neue Info : voraussichtliche Verschiebung KW 27


----------



## wartool (10. Juni 2015)

mein telefonischer Kontakt mit Canyon ergab die gleiche Info, wie die von Herrn Staab im Forum erteilte... ich solle mich bis morgen gedulden.. dann käme eine Art Liste, und dann könnte eine neue Aussage getroffen werden.

Ach so.. ein Medium 9 SL habe ich bestellt


----------



## petrus (10. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Neue Info : voraussichtliche Verschiebung KW 27



Wenn die so weitermachen, steht die Eurobike und damit das neue Modell vor der Tür. Naja, SSKM. Hätte mich wohl vor der Bestellung mit der Liefermoral des Herstellers auseinandersetzen sollen. Passiert nicht wieder.


----------



## Sandro31 (10. Juni 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> Wenn die so weitermachen, steht die Eurobike und damit das neue Modell vor der Tür. Naja, SSKM. Hätte mich wohl vor der Bestellung mit der Liefermoral des Herstellers auseinandersetzen sollen. Passiert nicht wieder.


Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Archie77 (10. Juni 2015)

gerade versandinfo bekommen.
9.0 SL, Größe M.

freu mich wie ein kleiner Schneekönig!

da tut sich ja jetzt ordentlich was, finde ich.


----------



## petrus (10. Juni 2015)

Archie77 schrieb:


> gerade versandinfo bekommen.
> 9.0 SL, Größe M.
> 
> freu mich wie ein kleiner Schneekönig!
> ...



Sei Dir natürlich ungefragt vergönnt, aber ich werde langsam grummelig


----------



## Bumble (10. Juni 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am Luxemburger Nationalfeiertag nach Koblenz fahren.


Ist der bei euch auch am 3.10. wie  bei uns ?   Sorry, der musste jetzt sein. 



Sandro31 schrieb:


> Neue Info : voraussichtliche Verschiebung KW 27


Da es mein erstes Canyon ist und ich mich bisher auch wenig für den Versender aus Koblenz interessiert habe, bin ich auch eher etwas irritiert um nicht zu sagen schockiert, dass ein Hersteller dieser Größe so unprofessionell arbeitet.

Anstelle des Wiedergutmachungs-Schnuffeltuchs wäre es inzwischen wohl passender seitens Canyon nen Wochenendaufenthalt in ner Entspannungs-und Wellnessoase springen zu lassen um die Nerven der Besteller wieder abzukühlen.


----------



## Sandro31 (10. Juni 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> Mir dünkt (anhand der Verkündungen der erfolgten Lieferungen), daß die Lieferprobleme rund um die Rahmen in Größe Medium evident sind. S und L werden ja offenbar verschickt. Also kann zumindest kein Teilelieferant die Schuld an der Misere tragen


Ich habe die S bestellt


----------



## mikesch78 (10. Juni 2015)

Vor ner Stunde mal angerufen... Netter Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte Lieferung KW 22  ... teilte ihm dann mit das wir in KW 24 sind.. daraufhin entschuldigte er sich und prüft es ... ruft mich dann zurück... ich warte jetzt mal... vielleicht wird doch kw 16


----------



## nordstadt (10. Juni 2015)

In 2014 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Vor ner Stunde mal angerufen... Netter Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte Lieferung KW 22  ... teilte ihm dann mit das wir in KW 24 sind.. daraufhin entschuldigte er sich und prüft es ... ruft mich dann zurück... ich warte jetzt mal... vielleicht wird doch kw 16


 Jetzt isses raus, das sind dort alles Kumpels von den ständig besoffenen und in Pubs abhängenden OnOne Mitarbeitern


----------



## Curveball (10. Juni 2015)

CF 9.0 SL, Größe M
bestellt am 7.4.15
Termin: KW27 (noch nichts verschoben)
bezahlt
Da die Auslieferung offensichtlich angefangen hat, kann ichs kaum noch erwarten. 
Hoffendlich kann ich mir während des jetzt anstehenden Rügen-Urlaubs ein Fatty mieten.


----------



## Mogwai77 (10. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Neue Info : voraussichtliche Verschiebung KW 27


Welche Größe und welches Modell ? 

... Brauchst nicht zu antworten, hast du ja schon geschrieben


----------



## zaghombre (10. Juni 2015)

canyon dude CF 9.0 L 14.2 kg http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1845982
es gibt sie doch....meins erhalten(mit brille;-),auf mail an canyon aber nie eine antwort bekommen...
allerdings sehr gut vormontiert und sauber verpackt!


----------



## mikesch78 (10. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> canyon dude CF 9.0 L 14.2 kg http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1845982
> es gibt sie doch....meins erhalten(mit brille;-),auf mail an canyon aber nie eine antwort bekommen...
> allerdings sehr gut vormontiert und sauber verpackt!


Hi. Du hast die LEV VARIOSTÜTZE? Will ich auch kaufen. Welche Länge muss ich nehmen?


----------



## zaghombre (10. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Hi. Du hast die LEV VARIOSTÜTZE? Will ich auch kaufen. Welche Länge muss ich nehmen?


bei mir http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-lev-remote-sattelstuetze-30,9x435mm-211414/wg_id-1815
auszug 250mm bis sattelrail...
oder auch http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-150-vario-sattelstuetze-6704


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2015)

Warum keine Integra genommen?


----------



## Sandro31 (10. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> bei mir http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-lev-remote-sattelstuetze-30,9x435mm-211414/wg_id-1815
> auszug 250mm bis sattelrail...
> oder auch http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-150-vario-sattelstuetze-6704


Die wiegen ja viel


----------



## zaghombre (10. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Warum keine Integra genommen?


vielleicht will ich im technischen noch weiter runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> vielleicht will ich im technischen noch weiter runter...


Man kann auch eine mit interner Zugverlegung weiter runter bringen. Ob Innen- oder Außenverlegung des Zuges, ist egal.


----------



## Sandro31 (11. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Vor ner Stunde mal angerufen... Netter Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte Lieferung KW 22  ... teilte ihm dann mit das wir in KW 24 sind.. daraufhin entschuldigte er sich und prüft es ... ruft mich dann zurück... ich warte jetzt mal... vielleicht wird doch kw 16


Und haste schon ne Info bekommen?


----------



## mikesch78 (11. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Und haste schon ne Info bekommen?


nein.. auch nichts auf AB ... rufe gleich wieder an.


----------



## Sandro31 (11. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> nein.. auch nichts auf AB ... rufe gleich wieder an.


Ist echt ne scheiße , was die mit uns machen!


----------



## mikesch78 (11. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ist echt ne scheiße , was die mit uns machen!


so 30min in warteschlange.. Aussage Canyon Mitarbeiter: Ihre Anfrage von gestern liegt der Auftragsverwaltung vor, hat aber noch keine Rückmeldung an den Supportmitarbeiter gegeben. Aber falls es mir noch nicht gesagt wurde, soll ich mich schon mal auf eine weitere LIeferverzögerung einstellen... fragte ihn dann, ob es sich noch lohnt zu warten oder ich besser stornieren soll... darauf hin kurzes schweigen... aber es kann sein das es nur ein paar tage wären... daher würde stornieren nicht lohnen... mann mann mann ....


----------



## boing (11. Juni 2015)

ich würde nicht stornieren, das rad ist nämlich ziemlich geil, es lohnt sich zu warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piet79 (11. Juni 2015)

boing schrieb:


> ich würde nicht stornieren, das rad ist nämlich ziemlich geil, es lohnt sich zu warten!


Das würde ich auch so unterschreiben! Freut euch drauf!!! Nachher ist alles vergessen!!!


----------



## Sandro31 (11. Juni 2015)

boing schrieb:


> ich würde nicht stornieren, das rad ist nämlich ziemlich geil, es lohnt sich zu warten!


Das geilste bike nützt nichts wenn man es nicht bekommt! 
Denke mal das bei denen im Moment ne Menge schief läuft!
Die sollen endlich mal Sagen wodran es liegt und mal neue Liefertermine rausgeben!


----------



## boing (11. Juni 2015)

ich verstehe deinen unmut, aber warte trotzdem, es lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## Sandro31 (11. Juni 2015)

boing schrieb:


> ich verstehe deinen unmut, aber warte trotzdem, es lohnt sich wirklich!


Ja, ich warte auf jeden Fall


----------



## Archie77 (12. Juni 2015)

also man liest ja derzeit wirklich viel über ausgelieferte dudes in allen größen und ausstattungen... deshalb würde ich JETZT nicht mehr stornieren.
als diese 8 wochen verzug angekündigt wurden wäre die richtige zeit gewesen, ein lagerndes anderes bike (von wem auch immer) zu holen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Archie77 schrieb:


> also man liest ja derzeit wirklich viel über ausgelieferte dudes in allen größen und ausstattungen... deshalb würde ich JETZT nicht mehr stornieren.
> als diese 8 wochen verzug angekündigt wurden wäre die richtige zeit gewesen, ein lagerndes anderes bike (von wem auch immer) zu holen.


Von wem auch immer oder man hätte schon mal beginnen können, sich selbst eines aus einigen krummen G36 Rohren zu basteln!


----------



## luki:-) (12. Juni 2015)

Sehr geehrter Herr 

vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf vom 12. Juni 2015 bezüglich des Status Ihrer Bestellung.

Wir bedauern, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einem Verzug gekommen ist.
natürlich können wir Ihren Ärger über den Lieferverzug und die damit verbundenen Unannehmlichkeiten sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Die Auslieferung in der angegebenen Kalenderwoche ist, nach interner Rücksprache nicht realistisch. Wir gehen derzeit von einem Verzug aus. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt liegen leider noch keine Information vor, wann wir das Rad ausliefern können. Genauere Informationen zu der Verzögerung erhalten Sie in den nächsten Tagen aus der Fachabteilung.

bla bla bla. ...


Ich glaub die gehen Konkurs!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Wieder zwei Teile eingetroffen, die Wartezeit aufs Dude CF 9.0 zu verkürzen - soweit gefallen sie, Gewicht jeweils 146 Gramm, mal schauen, was der "A." sagt.
Einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit war die Lieferung außerdem!
Anhang anzeigen 394954
Anhang anzeigen 394955
Anhang anzeigen 394956


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> bla bla bla. ...
> 
> 
> Ich glaub die gehen Konkurs!



Bei mir ist auch die hoch und heilig versprochene Rückmeldung seitens Canyon ausgeblieben, meine letzte Info ist immer noch KW23 

Ich glaub wenn ich kein Fatbike hätte was super funzt und es mir nicht wurscht wäre wann die Kiste kommt, dann hätte ich inzwischen längst storniert, so geduldig und verständnissvoll kann doch kein Mensch sein


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Heute die scheiß Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Lerch,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail bezüglich des Liefertermins Ihres Dude CF 9.0 unlimited.

Aufgrund einer fehlenden Lieferung eines Lieferanten kann Ihr bestelltes Rad noch nicht montiert werden. Der neue, voraussichtliche Versandtermin für Ihr Rad liegt in der Kalenderwoche 28. Sobald die Lieferung eingetroffen ist, werden alle betroffenen Bikes umgehend montiert. Ein Verzug für das von Ihnen bestellte Modell ist für uns leider nicht vermeidbar.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand.

Ich könnte durchdrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Habe mir vor lauter Frust gestern die Sattelstütze gegönnt ,wenn das noch lange dauert gebe ich ein Vermögen für Teile aus um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken !


----------



## Curveball (12. Juni 2015)

Meine letztens irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Das die Entwicklung eines CF-Bikes meist 2 Jahre dauert. Und beim Dude ging es erstaunlicherweise in einem Jahr . Das 2. warten diesmal halt die Käufer


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2015)

Mir konnte man keine Auskunft für mein Dude geben. Angeblich soll ich heute diesbezüglich eine Mail erhalten. Wers glaubt...


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mir konnte man keine Auskunft für mein Dude geben. Angeblich soll ich heute diesbezüglich eine Mail erhalten. Wers glaubt...


Hab grad die vorgefertigte blablabla-Mail erhalten mit einem neuen Termin, jetzt isses nicht mehr KW18, auch nicht KW21 und auch nicht KW23 sondern KW28 

Sind die Jungs und Mädels geil drauf da oben, ich bin echt fassungslos


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab grad die vorgefertigte blablabla-Mail erhalten mit einem neuen Termin, jetzt isses nicht mehr KW18, auch nicht KW21 und auch nicht KW23 sondern KW28
> 
> Sind die Jungs und Mädels geil drauf da oben, ich bin echt fassungslos


Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen es fehlen die Rahmen, wieso haben dann andere mit der gleichen Rahmengröße wie ich die später bestellt haben eins bekommen?
Habe ich sie gefragt,binn mal auf die Antwort ( falls sie je kommt ) gespannt!
Weiß jemand ne Alternative , ich habe allmählich die Schnau... Voll...
Nie wieder ein Canyon!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2015)

Auch gerade erhalten.. Sachen gibts


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen es fehlen die Rahmen, wieso haben dann andere mit der gleichen Rahmengröße wie ich die später bestellt haben eins bekommen?
> Habe ich sie gefragt,binn mal auf die Antwort ( falls sie je kommt ) gespannt!
> Weiß jemand ne Alternative , ich habe allmählich die Schnau... Voll...
> Nie wieder ein Canyon!!!


Die Rahmen kommen halt häppchenweise aus Asien und da es ja noch mehr Carbon-Rahmen bei Canyon gibt, trudelt da halt immer mal wieder ein Container ein.

Unsre Termine sind anscheinend 1:1 die zugesicherten Liefertermine seitens der Asiaten und wenn da was länger dauert klappts halt nicht 

Irgendwie ne merkwürdige Politik bei Canyon und für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar wie das bisher jahrelang gut gehen konnte ohne dass denen jemand die Bude einrennt in Koblenz, wundern würds mich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht wieder die Rude Gabel, die nur häppchenweise die QA übersteht.


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Rahmen kommen halt häppchenweise aus Asien und da es ja noch mehr Carbon-Rahmen bei Canyon gibt, trudelt da halt immer mal wieder ein Container ein.
> 
> Unsre Termine sind anscheinend 1:1 die zugesicherten Liefertermine seitens der Asiaten und wenn da was länger dauert klappts halt nicht
> 
> Irgendwie ne merkwürdige Politik bei Canyon und für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar wie das bisher jahrelang gut gehen konnte ohne dass denen jemand die Bude einrennt in Koblenz, wundern würds mich jedenfalls nicht


Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen!
Weis jemand wo man  Pivot Fatbikes kaufen kann ?
Gefällt mir richtig gut und ich würde sogar 1000€ mehr bezahlen wenn ich mir kein Canyon kaufen müsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wieder die Rude Gabel, die nur häppchenweise die QA übersteht.


Gabs da bereits was, hab ich garnet mitbekommen....


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen!
> Weis jemand wo man  Pivot Fatbikes kaufen kann ?
> Gefällt mir richtig gut und ich würde sogar 1000€ mehr bezahlen wenn ich mir kein Canyon kaufen müsste


*Shock Therapy- Exclusive Distributor for Germany and Austria*
Otto-Hahn-Str. 12-14 
Bad Camberg 65520 Germany
+49-6434-90550-0
http://www.shock-therapy.de/
[email protected]


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Shock Therapy- Exclusive Distributor for Germany and Austria*
> Otto-Hahn-Str. 12-14
> Bad Camberg 65520 Germany
> +49-6434-90550-0
> ...


Danke,habe denen eben mal gleich geschrieben wie die Lieferzeiten sind 
Bin ja mal auf die Antwort gespannt


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal auf die Antwort gespannt



Vielleicht noch vor KW28


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch vor KW28


Denke ich mal nicht
Ist aber im Notfall Vieleicht ne Alternative , sieht echt gut aus


----------



## bikandy (12. Juni 2015)

Hab nichtmal ne Mail bekommen, nur die telefon. Auskunft. Nun können sie sich ihr Bike definitiv sonst wohin stecken... Da hab ich dann auch keinen Bock mehr mit deren Schriftzug durch den Wald zu gondeln! Einfach unglaublich schlecht, dieser Laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Da hab ich dann auch keinen Bock mehr mit deren Schriftzug durch den Wald zu gondeln! Einfach unglaublich schlecht, dieser Laden!


Soll ich dir nen Bogen Nass-Schleifpapier abgeben ?  Mit nem Canyon Schriftzug fahr ich ganz sicher auch keine Tour


----------



## bikandy (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soll ich dir nen Bogen Nass-Schleifpapier abgeben ?  Mit nem Canyon Schriftzug fahr ich ganz sicher auch keine Tour


Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber die Idee kam mir schon das ein oder andere Mal!


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber die Idee kam mir schon das ein oder andere Mal!


Und ich meins sogar ernst


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und ich meins sogar ernst


Ich bin dabei


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen es fehlen die Rahmen, wieso haben dann andere mit der gleichen Rahmengröße wie ich die später bestellt haben eins bekommen?
> Habe ich sie gefragt,binn mal auf die Antwort ( falls sie je kommt ) gespannt!
> Weiß jemand ne Alternative , ich habe allmählich die Schnau... Voll...
> Nie wieder ein Canyon!!!



vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail bezüglich Ihres Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited.

Da unsere Räder in Chargen produziert werden, gehen wir bei der Zuteilung der Räder zu den Aufträgen selbstverständlich in der Reihenfolge der Aufträge vor. Nun ist es aber so, dass fertige Räder die von unseren Kunden storniert oder zurückgegeben werden, aus logistischen Gründen nicht an den "nächsten" Kunden im System weitergegeben werden können. Eventuell hatte Ihr Bekannter daher das Glück, eines dieser stornierten Räder erhalten zu haben. Das ist natürlich für Sie ärgerlich, das ist uns bewusst. Leider ist beim aktuellen Warenwirtschaftssystem keine andere Vorgehensweise möglich.

Das ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Juni 2015)

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail bezüglich einer Entschädigung für den 5 wöchigen Lieferverzug.

Als Entschädigung für Ihre Wartezeit möchten wir Ihnen gerne das von Ihnen bestellte Hammer II Tool und ein Canyon Multifunktionstuch schenken.


Man muß nur höflich fragen


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail bezüglich einer Entschädigung für den 5 wöchigen Lieferverzug.
> 
> Als Entschädigung für Ihre Wartezeit möchten wir Ihnen gerne das von Ihnen bestellte Hammer II Tool und ein Canyon Multifunktionstuch schenken.
> 
> ...


https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=Z08&id=16989
können se behalten das Ding


----------



## firstmanonbike (13. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=Z08&id=16989
> können se behalten das Ding


Ich finde es gut, hatte ich mir doch sowieso dazugestellt


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Juni 2015)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Sau Cool zu wissen!
> Lottospielen
> Jetzt bestell ike mir jeden Tag ein Velo, mit etwas Glück kommt eins früher und der Rest wird abbestellt


Beim Lottospielen hat man ne größere Schongs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrus (13. Juni 2015)

Die Jungs arbeiten offenbar auch am Samstag: mein Dude geht demnächst an UPS bzw. an mich raus. Glaube es aber erst, wenn's vor mir steht... ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2015)

War bei mir ähnlich. Und am Montag stand die Kiste schon vor der Tür 
Aber Obacht! UPS klingelt nicht unbedingt sondern stellt das Packerl halt in den Garten oder so.


----------



## shadoom (14. Juni 2015)

War bei mir auch so. Karton stand einfach im Hof....


----------



## luki:-) (14. Juni 2015)

...von mir aus können sie es in den Hof, über den Gartenzaun, aufs Garagendach oder ins Rosenbeet werfen. Hauptsache ich bekomme mal das Bike. Der Urlaub rückt immer näher.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2015)

Wo wohnt dein Haus?


----------



## mikesch78 (15. Juni 2015)

ohh wie wunderbar, lest mal: 

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung xxx um ein Dude CF 9.0.
Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Dude CF 9.0 für Kalenderwoche 22 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 28. Kalenderwoche.
Sobald Ihr Bike an DHL übergeben wird beziehungsweise zur Abholung bereit steht, werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt.  
Als Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen eine Aero Wedge Pack Strap, sowie ein Mini 18+ Folding Tool schenken.
Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Ihr Verständnis und bitten die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.
Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen wenden Sie sich bitte unter Angabe Ihrer Kundennummer xxx erneut an uns. Ein kompetenter Service-Mitarbeiter wird sich um Ihr Anliegen kümmern. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit Ihrem neuen Bike und gute Fahrt.   
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Service Team


----------



## Bumble (15. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Dude CF 9.0 für Kalenderwoche 22 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue *voraussichtliche* Liefertermin liegt in der 28. Kalenderwoche.
> Sobald Ihr Bike an DHL übergeben wird beziehungsweise zur Abholung bereit steht, werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt.
> Als Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen eine Aero Wedge Pack Strap, sowie ein Mini 18+ Folding Tool schenken.
> Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Ihr Verständnis und bitten die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.
> ...



Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit ganz gut gelernt die Canyon Email zu deuten, bitte beachte das kleine feine fett hinterlegte Wörtchen und wunder dich nicht wenns am Ende nicht bei KW28 bleibt 
Bin ja auch aktuell bei KW28 (ehemals KW20 oder 21) und glaub denen kein Wort mehr...


----------



## Mogwai77 (15. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit ganz gut gelernt die Canyon Email zu deuten, bitte beachte das kleine feine fett hinterlegte Wörtchen und wunder dich nicht wenns am Ende nicht bei KW28 bleibt
> Bin ja auch aktuell bei KW28 (ehemals KW20 oder 21) und glaub denen kein Wort mehr...


Same here


----------



## mikesch78 (15. Juni 2015)

Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich das warten noch? Meine Alternative ist das "Specialized FATBOY EXPERT"... steht beim Händler direkt abholbar zum spitzenpreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piet79 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich würde definitiv warten. Ich habe mit dem Dicken voll ins Schwarze getroffen!!


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juni 2015)

Hab heute auch die böse Email von Canyon bekommen...

 Naja, hätte mich ja gewundert wenns bei Canyon mit nem neuen Bike mal keine gröbere Lieferverzögerung gegeben hätte...

Fahr ma halt noch 3 oder 4 Wochen schmalspurig durch die Gegend...


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2015)

Gibts die Trostpreise sofort oder erst bei Lieferung des Dude?

Oder gibt es da auch Lieferverzug?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juni 2015)

Die wirds erst bei Lieferung geben...


----------



## Piet79 (15. Juni 2015)

Stimmt! Bei mir fehlte aber dafür alles andere und die Nachlieferung war eine leere Tasche 
Mal gucken was als nächstes kommt


----------



## Sandro31 (15. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> ohh wie wunderbar, lest mal:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung xxx um ein Dude CF 9.0.
> ...


Habe ich heute auch nochmal bekommen 
Dieses Mal haben sie sich wenigstens auf einen Grund ( Rahmen ) geeinigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (15. Juni 2015)

Komisch, bei mir ist es das zu hohe Arbeitsaufkommen und nicht der Rahmen.
Am vergangenen Dienstag war noch alles OK für die Auslieferung in der KW 25.  
Die Mail kam aber diesmal von Canyon Belgien. Letztes mal aus Koblenz.


----------



## mikesch78 (15. Juni 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir ist es das zu hohe Arbeitsaufkommen und nicht der Rahmen.
> Am vergangenen Dienstag war noch alles OK für die Auslieferung in der KW 25.
> Die Mail kam aber diesmal von Canyon Belgien. Letztes mal aus Koblenz.


Verstehe nicht warum sie das nicht in den Griff bekommen. Meine 1. Bestellung war Anfang 2006 . Damals wurde der Termin bis zu 12 Wochen geschoben... Später gab es dann expressbikes. Hatte geschworen mir nie wieder ein Canyon zu bestellen u habe storniert. Heute 9 Jahre später bekommen sie das beschaffungswesen immer noch nicht in den Griff. Ende kW 28 ist für mich Ende der Wartezeit. Dann kann es gerne jemand haben...


----------



## luki:-) (15. Juni 2015)

KW28 ist bei mir auch Schluss und wenns eine Woche später kommen sollte.  Basta !


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich das warten noch? Meine Alternative ist das "Specialized FATBOY EXPERT"... steht beim Händler direkt abholbar zum spitzenpreis...


Warten


----------



## Rucksim (16. Juni 2015)

Hatte im März bestellt, Liefertermin ursprünglich KW23. Mich stört weniger die Verzögerung als die Tatsache, dass ich den neuen Liefertermin nun selbst erfragen musste. Ich bekam die gleiche mail wie die meisten anderen hier auch, KW28 heißt es nun. Da es „nur“ mein Zweitbike wird, kann ich gerne noch ein wenig warten, Hauptsache es kommt vor dem Winter 

Als Entschädigung gibt’s ne Satteltasche und n Minitool. Brauch ich zwar nicht unbedingt, aber nem geschenkten Gaul …


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Juni 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hatte im März bestellt, Liefertermin ursprünglich KW23. Mich stört weniger die Verzögerung als die Tatsache, dass ich den neuen Liefertermin nun selbst erfragen musste. Ich bekam die gleiche mail wie die meisten anderen hier auch, KW28 heißt es nun. Da es „nur“ mein Zweitbike wird, kann ich gerne noch ein wenig warten, Hauptsache es kommt vor dem Winter
> 
> Als Entschädigung gibt’s ne Satteltasche und n Minitool. Brauch ich zwar nicht unbedingt, aber nem geschenkten Gaul …


Bei dir geht es ja auch noch mit der Wartezeit bis jetzt !
Die meisten von uns ( ich auch) haben ja schon 2014 bestellt und haben jetzt auch KW 28 .
Ich denke auch nicht das wir alle in KW 28 unser Dude bekommen werden!


----------



## waldi28 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab eben mal angerufen und etwas Dampf abgelassen. Die freundliche Dame am Telefon (die Arme) konnte mir aber nicht versichern, dass es auch in der KW 28 fertig ist. Es sei so geplant, aber nicht 100% sicher.
Releasetag bestellt, Liefertermin unbekannt, Bestätigung mit Liefertermin KW 15, verschoben auf KW 23, in der KW 24 die telefonische Auskunft, dass es Ende KW 24 oder Anfang 25 montiert wird, gestern auf KW 28 verschoben, heute KW 28 geplant, aber nicht sicher. Irgendwann wird's schon kommen.


----------



## Biber88 (16. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich das warten noch? Meine Alternative ist das "Specialized FATBOY EXPERT"... steht beim Händler direkt abholbar zum spitzenpreis...



Das FATBOY hatte ich letztes Jahr. An sich ein gutes Bike , aber leider nur mit Schnellspanner Achsen. Die verwinden sich in den Kurven so dass die Bremsen schleifen. Solltest du auf Bluto umrüsten brauchst du eine neue VR Nabe mit Steckachse... Ohne Federgabel wiegt das Bike in Large mit Pedalen ca. 13 kg. Geometrie war allerdings voll in Ordnung. Bremsen allerdings nur mit 160er Scheiben und zu schwach für lange Abfahrten.


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Wir könnten ja einen extra Tausch-Thread für die zahlreichen unterschiedlichen Trostpreise eröffnen 

so z.b. "tausche Mini-Tool gegen Schnuffeltuch"  oder Oakley gegen Satteltasche


----------



## zaghombre (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja einen extra Tausch-Thread für die zahlreichen unterschiedlichen Trostpreise eröffnen
> 
> so z.b. "tausche Mini-Tool gegen Schnuffeltuch"  oder Oakley gegen Satteltasche



https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...el-cell-polished-black-ink-rub/v/an763359554/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...el-cell-polished-black-ink-rub/v/an763359554/


oder so


----------



## petrus (17. Juni 2015)

Ich darf mich vom Wartezimmer abmelden. Das 9.0 Unlimited wurde heute geliefert ;-)


----------



## Mogwai77 (17. Juni 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> Ich darf mich vom Wartezimmer abmelden. Das 9.0 Unlimited wurde heute geliefert ;-)


Welche Größe ?


----------



## petrus (17. Juni 2015)

Mogwai77 schrieb:


> Welche Größe ?



Größe M. Im anderen Thread sind drei Handyschnappschüsse.


----------



## hakbakba (19. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen, 
ich setz' mich dann auch mal ins Wartezimmer... 
Bestellt wurde im März ein Dude CF 9.0 SL (Rahmengröße M); Lieferung für KW 27 angesagt.
Da ein Kumpel von mir schon einige Wochen auf sein Strive warten musste, bin ich schon von ein paar Wochen Verspätung ausgegangen. 

Trotzdem werd ich langsam hibbelig .... 
Ich vertreibe mir schon seit geraumer Zeit durch's Mitlesen hier die Wartezeit. Interessante Geschichten dabei. 
Werde mir erlauben, die Gemeinde dann auch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Vielleicht krieg' ich meinen Dude ja vor KW 32, dann kann ich ihn mit in den Familienurlaub nehmen und im Sand testen ...


----------



## mikesch78 (19. Juni 2015)

Siehe Beitrag


----------



## firstmanonbike (19. Juni 2015)

Toll gemacht!
Darauf kannst Du echt stolz sein.
Du hast meinen vollen Respekt Alter!
Viel Spaß beim (Ab-)wedeln!


----------



## mikesch78 (19. Juni 2015)

Habe mal die aktuellen Lieferzeiten geprüft ... von kW 28 auf kW 31/32... Wowww. Das wird Ende August, Anfang September wenn das so weitergeht vielleicht bekommen wir direkt den 2016er Rahmen ...


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Habe mal die aktuellen Lieferzeiten geprüft ... von kW 28 auf kW 31/32... Wowww. Das wird Ende August, Anfang September wenn das so weitergeht vielleicht bekommen wir direkt den 2016er Rahmen ...



Nene, da siehst du was falsch...
Die 2016er Rahmen werden ja erst Mitte 2016 ausgeliefert...

Bis zum Winter wirds schon endlich kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (20. Juni 2015)

http://www.fat-bike.de/canyon-fatbike-dude-cf-im-test/


----------



## mikesch78 (20. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr einen kettenstrebenschutz bestellt? Wenn ja welchen? Canyon hat 2 im Angebot. Oder ist der im Lieferumfang?


----------



## petrus (20. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen kettenstrebenschutz bestellt? Wenn ja welchen? Canyon hat 2 im Angebot. Oder ist der im Lieferumfang?



Es ist ein (schwarzer) Strebenschutz im Lieferumfang bzw. auch schon vormontiert.


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> http://www.fat-bike.de/canyon-fatbike-dude-cf-im-test/


Bin ich der einzige der diese gesamte fat-bike.de Seite völlig lächerlich findet ?


----------



## mikesch78 (21. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der diese gesamte fat-bike.de Seite völlig lächerlich findet ?


Ja


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Ja


Echt ? 
Krass, dann geh ich mich jetzt ne Runde schämen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerd_Hirn (22. Juni 2015)

gerade Mail bekommen:




> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung xxx um ein Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited.
> 
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin voraussichtlich auf die 31. Kalenderwoche 2015 verschieben wird. Wir entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich und in aller Form für die entstehende längere Wartezeit.


----------



## Curveball (22. Juni 2015)

Dito. Aus KW 27 ist auch grad KW 31 (+Schnuffeltuch) geworden


----------



## marcus_koehler (22. Juni 2015)

Jupp, habe die Mail auch gerade bekommen. Auch inkl. Schnuffeltuch


----------



## Gerd_Hirn (22. Juni 2015)

ick brauch kein schnuffeltuch. Geduld ist auch nicht meine Stärke


----------



## marcus_koehler (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch extrem ungeduldig! Wenn das Bike wirklich in der KW 31. kommt, finde ich es trotzdem noch ok, aber wenn das auch nur hinhalten ist und es noch mehrfach verschoben wird, dann...

...weiss ich noch nicht! Ich will dieses Bike haben


----------



## hakbakba (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,
scheint heute morgen 'ne Massenmail von Canyon gewesen zu sein...
Bei mir auch von KW 27 auf KW 31 verschoben.

Schade ...


----------



## mikesch78 (23. Juni 2015)

hey leute ... schaut mal... :


Liebe/er xxxxxxxx,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.

In einer weiteren E-Mail erhalten Sie einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender in dem Sie Ihren
persönlichen Wunschtermin eintragen können.

Eine Abholung ohne vorherige Terminvereinbarung ist aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht
möglich.

Falls Sie Zubehör bestellt haben können Sie die Ware ab heute in drei Werktagen direkt im Showroom
abholen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen jetzt schon viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## mikesch78 (23. Juni 2015)

... jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann die 2. mail kommt


----------



## waldi28 (23. Juni 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab die gleiche Mail bekommen.


----------



## Rucksim (23. Juni 2015)

Leider werden die Dudes ja mit UPS versendet. Hat einer von euch sich das Bike an einen UPS AccessPoint liefern lassen? Wäre für mich das einfachste, Urlaub will ich deshalb keinen nehmen. 


Liebe/er Simon XXXXXXXXXXX,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner UPS.

Sobald die Ware auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine persönliche Sendungsnummer,
mit der Sie den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung ganz bequem online verfolgen können.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Diese Nachricht wurde automatisch erstellt, eine direkte
Rückantwort ist leider nicht möglich.
Sollten Sie Fragen oder Anregungen haben, so wenden Sie
sich bitte telefonisch an unser Servicecenter oder senden uns
eine E-Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catalysa (23. Juni 2015)

Na heute geht ja richtig was bei den Dudes


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab die mail heute auch bekommen


----------



## mikesch78 (23. Juni 2015)

wahrscheinlich ist der terminkalender zur abholung soooo voll, dass man erst in KW31/32 abholen kann


----------



## Rucksim (23. Juni 2015)

Vor 2 Stunden kam auch schon die Trackingnummer von UPS.

Für Abholung am Access Point ist das Bike leider zu groß. Schade, dass man bei UPS da nichts drehen kann, selbst Umleitung ist nicht möglich, dafür hätte ich mich schon früher registrieren müssen. Schade


----------



## marcus_koehler (23. Juni 2015)

MaL ne kurze Fragen an die, die jetzt die frohe Botschaft erhalten haben(freue mich für euch)!!

Wann habt ihr denn bestellt, welche Größe und wie oft wurdet ihr vertröstet?


----------



## Rucksim (23. Juni 2015)

Bestellt Mitte März, Rahmengröße M

Liefertermin KW23, einmal vertröstet auf KW28, jetzt kommt es doch schon diese Woche

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren ...


----------



## marcus_koehler (23. Juni 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Bestellt Mitte März, Rahmengröße M
> 
> Liefertermin KW23, einmal vertröstet auf KW28, jetzt kommt es doch schon diese Woche
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht beschweren ...



Vielen Dank, dann kann ich ja hoffen das kw31 bei mir auch realistisch ist


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juni 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Bestellt Mitte März, Rahmengröße M
> 
> Liefertermin KW23, einmal vertröstet auf KW28, jetzt kommt es doch schon diese Woche
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht beschweren ...



Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sauer...


----------



## Sandro31 (23. Juni 2015)

Gerd_Hirn schrieb:


> gerade Mail bekommen:





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sauer...


ja ich zum Beispiel , Ende Dezember bestellt und noch keine Nachricht bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerd_Hirn (23. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> ja ich zum Beispiel , Ende Dezember bestellt und noch keine Nachricht bekommen



wann sollte Liefertermin sein?


----------



## Sandro31 (23. Juni 2015)

Gerd_Hirn schrieb:


> wann sollte Liefertermin sein?


Erst KW 23 dann auf KW 28 verschoben


----------



## mikesch78 (23. Juni 2015)

Ursprünglich KW 22... Rahmen L ... dude 9.0


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juni 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Bestellt Mitte März, Rahmengröße M
> 
> Liefertermin KW23, einmal vertröstet auf KW28, jetzt kommt es doch schon diese Woche
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht beschweren ...




Ich kann mich ebensowenig beschweren...
Gleiches prozedere bei mir...
Größe M, 9.0
Hab zwar schon am 2. Januar bestellt, hatte aber trotzdem KW23 als liefertermin.

Und momentan sagt UPS das sie morgen Mittag liefern wollen...


----------



## Sandro31 (23. Juni 2015)

Nach Bestelldatum geht es bei Canyon auf jedenfall nicht !


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Bestellt Mitte März, Rahmengröße M
> 
> Liefertermin KW23, einmal vertröstet auf KW28, jetzt kommt es doch schon diese Woche
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht beschweren ...


Glückwunsch, früher als meins in Größe "M" welches ich im Oktober bestellt habe 

Canyon liebt halt seine Kunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (24. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, früher als meins in Größe "M" welches ich im Oktober bestellt habe
> 
> Canyon liebt halt seine Kunden


Ist schon echt schei... Bei Canyon!
Hätte ich das gewusst ,hätte ich mir im März auch nochmal eins bestellt!


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ist schon echt schei... Bei Canyon!
> Hätte ich das gewusst ,hätte ich mir im März auch nochmal eins bestellt!


Das soll ja der Trick der alten Canyon Hasen sein, einfach mehrere Bikes bestellen, am besten eins pro Monat, dann steigt die Chance dass man seins zügig bekommt.
Der nicht benötigte Rest wird halt wieder storniert.

Kollegial gesehen absolute Grütze, aber Canyon zwingt die Leute ja förmlich zu solch einer Scheisse....


----------



## mikesch78 (24. Juni 2015)

So.. ich melde mich dann ab.... Montag ist Abholung vor Ort...


----------



## mikesch78 (24. Juni 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage an diejenigen die abgeholt haben: Ist es möglich das Rad auf einem THULE Träger zu befestigen, oder klappt das wg. reifen nicht? Kabelbinder alternativ ?


----------



## waldi28 (24. Juni 2015)

Schau mal hier nach.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-transport-ausserhalb-des-fzg-thread.724373/

Du hast ja noch Zeit bis Montag.


----------



## zaghombre (24. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Nach Bestelldatum geht es bei Canyon auf jedenfall nicht !



ich glaub es geht nach bestelldatum.
aber wenn man später bestellt hat bekommt man ein storniertes bike,dass wohl vorher bestellt wurde...................


----------



## Sandro31 (24. Juni 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> ich glaub es geht nach bestelldatum.
> aber wenn man später bestellt hat bekommt man ein storniertes bike,dass wohl vorher bestellt wurde...................



Dann bestelle ich mir noch schnell eins , dann bekomme ich es Vieleicht nähste Woche


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt mal 10 Dudes bestellt


----------



## Sandro31 (24. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal 10 Dudes bestellt


Sehr gut,dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Juni 2015)

Jungs, ich meld mich hier mal ab...

Hab heute Besuch vom netten UPS Onkel bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch  und Foto nicht vergessen


----------



## luki:-) (25. Juni 2015)

Endlich...

"Liebe/er Markus 
auf in den Endspurt: Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an unseren Logistikpartner UPS übergeben und trifft
in wenigen Tagen bei Ihnen ein."

CF9.0 : Gr. M  bestellt KW 02 Termin KW24 verschoben auf KW 28 kommt  jetzt morgen noch in KW 26


----------



## mikesch78 (25. Juni 2015)

Können wir mal dude treffen veranstalten ;-)


----------



## waldi28 (25. Juni 2015)

Melde mich auch hier ab. 
Der Terminkalender ist heute Morgen gekommen, und ich kanns nächste Woche abholen.


----------



## Sandro31 (25. Juni 2015)

Wieso bekommen im Moment nur die erst dieses Jahr bestellt haben , ihre bikes und andere die letztes Jahr bestellt haben , bekommen immer noch keines?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2015)

die benutzen sicher SAP ... diese dumme Schrottsoftware hat sicher letztes jahr vergessen


----------



## waldi28 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab meins am Releasetag bestellt, da war es gerade 2-3 Stunden online und es kommt auch erst jetzt.
Deins wird auch bald kommen. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Sandro31 (25. Juni 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins am Releasetag bestellt, da war es gerade 2-3 Stunden online und es kommt auch erst jetzt.
> Deins wird auch bald kommen. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


Ich freue mich ja für euch 
Habe nur keine Geduld mehr


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich ja für euch
> Habe nur keine Geduld mehr


Das ist echt blöd  Wir bringen dir jetzt auch immer Kekse und Schokolade ins Wartezimmer, solange bis dein Dude da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (25. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist echt blöd  Wir bringen dir jetzt auch immer Kekse und Schokolade ins Wartezimmer, solange bis dein Dude da ist


Ok,ihr warte hier , hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (26. Juni 2015)

Schade, die Zeit der Vorfreude geht zuende .....
Zitat :
die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben ...
Zitat Ende

jetzt wird es Ernst 

Der Erbeskopfmarathon wartet ......


----------



## Mogwai77 (26. Juni 2015)

Wieder mal eine böse Email zum Ausklang der Woche. Dude Größe M kommt nicht mehr in KW 23, nicht in KW 28 sondern vielleicht in KW 31. 

Wenn mein zweites Dude auch noch verschoben wird hole ich mir ein 29+.


----------



## tomac85 (26. Juni 2015)

Habe eben auch die Mail mit KW 31 erhalten


----------



## Sandro31 (26. Juni 2015)

Wann habt ihr bestellt ?


----------



## danie-dani (26. Juni 2015)

Verschiebung von KW27 auf KW31...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fab92 (26. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu hier, und wollte euch mal fragen ob hier noch jemand auf sein Nerve AL 9.0 SL wartet? Ich habe es schon vergangenen Donnerstag bestellt, Dienstag ging die Zahlung bei ihnen ein. Da es nun als Expressbike gekennzeichnet ist habe ich gehofft, dass es versendet wird sobald mein Geld da ist... Gestern habe ich dann angerufen, und es wurde mir versichert, das dass Bike heute verschickt wird, was sie bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht haben . Hat von euch einer Ahnug davon, wann sie im laufe des Tages die Versandstücke an den Paketdienst übergeben? Oder varriert das ? Bin so ungeduldig weil ich nächste Woche schon drei Wochen im Urlaub bin, und es sehr gerne dabei hätte .. Canyon definiert "Expressbikes" ja als Bikes die innerhalb weniger Tage beim Kunden sind, ist ja nicht misszuverstehen. Eventuell können mir ja hier Leute schreiben die ihr Nerve AL 9.0 SL vor kurzem erhalten haben, wie lange es nach Geldeingang gedauert hat bis das Radl versendet wurde .

Lg


----------



## danie-dani (26. Juni 2015)

Fab92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu hier, und wollte euch mal fragen ob hier noch jemand auf sein Nerve AL 9.0 SL wartet? Ich habe es schon vergangenen Donnerstag bestellt, Dienstag ging die Zahlung bei ihnen ein. Da es nun als Expressbike gekennzeichnet ist habe ich gehofft, dass es versendet wird sobald mein Geld da ist... Gestern habe ich dann angerufen, und es wurde mir versichert, das dass Bike heute verschickt wird, was sie bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht haben . Hat von euch einer Ahnug davon, wann sie im laufe des Tages die Versandstücke an den Paketdienst übergeben? Oder varriert das ? Bin so ungeduldig weil ich nächste Woche schon drei Wochen im Urlaub bin, und es sehr gerne dabei hätte .. Canyon definiert "Expressbikes" ja als Bikes die innerhalb weniger Tage beim Kunden sind, ist ja nicht misszuverstehen. Eventuell können mir ja hier Leute schreiben die ihr Nerve AL 9.0 SL vor kurzem erhalten haben, wie lange es nach Geldeingang gedauert hat bis das Radl versendet wurde .
> 
> Lg



Falscher Thread...


----------



## Sandro31 (26. Juni 2015)

Habe mal nachgefragt ob ich auch von der Verschiebung betroffen bin:

Hi Sandro, wenn Du betroffen gewesen wärst, hättest Du heute auch eine Info bekommen =). Um genau zu sein, habe ich gerade im System gesehen, dass Dein Bike nun eingetroffen ist und sich in der Qualitätskontrolle befindet. Anschließend wird das Bike kommissioniert und versendet.

VG, Fabian.

Also sollte es mit KW 27/28 gut aussehen. Da viel los ist, würde ich weiterhin von KW 28 ausgehen =). VG, Fabian.


----------



## luki:-) (26. Juni 2015)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, der Freundliche von UPS war da.


----------



## shadoom (26. Juni 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Sandro31 (26. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399182 Anhang anzeigen 399183 Anhang anzeigen 399184 Anhang anzeigen 399185 Anhang anzeigen 399183 Anhang anzeigen 399184 Anhang anzeigen 399185 Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, der Freundliche von UPS war da.


Viel Spaß, schöne Bilder


----------



## marcus_koehler (26. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399182 Anhang anzeigen 399183 Anhang anzeigen 399184 Anhang anzeigen 399185 Anhang anzeigen 399183 Anhang anzeigen 399184 Anhang anzeigen 399185 Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, der Freundliche von UPS war da.


Sehr schöne Bilder, das erhöht nochmal die vorfreude

Viel Spaß beim fahren, das Wetter soll ja super werden nächste woche


----------



## luki:-) (26. Juni 2015)

Ich kann euch nur ermutigen! Das warten lohnt sich. Ein geniales Bike. Top Geometie, berauf unschlagbar, runter fast so schnell wie mein Enduro! 
Viele Grüß vom Balkon der Pfalz


----------



## mikesch78 (26. Juni 2015)

Super_V-Pilot schrieb:


> Schade, die Zeit der Vorfreude geht zuende .....
> Zitat :
> die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
> unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben ...
> ...


Dachte ich wäre der einzige mit Dude auf dem erbeskopf ;-)


----------



## mikesch78 (26. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur ermutigen! Das warten lohnt sich. Ein geniales Bike. Top Geometie, berauf unschlagbar, runter fast so schnell wie mein Enduro!
> Viele Grüß vom Balkon der Pfalz
> Anhang anzeigen 399301


Mit welchem Luftdruck warst du unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki:-) (26. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Luftdruck warst du unterwegs?


Hab einfach mal 0,7 drauf gemacht. Hat gepaßt!


----------



## Sandro31 (26. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> Hab einfach mal 0,7 drauf gemacht. Hat gepaßt!


Ich finde 0,45 Bar ist das Maximum für Fatbikes


----------



## mikesch78 (27. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich finde 0,45 Bar ist das Maximum für Fatbikes


Dann nehm ich 0,6 ;-)


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Juni 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich 0,6 ;-)


Meine aber auch beim 4,8 und ich wiege auch nur um die 66kg


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juni 2015)

luki:) schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur ermutigen! Das warten lohnt sich. Ein geniales Bike. Top Geometie, berauf unschlagbar, runter fast so schnell wie mein Enduro!
> Viele Grüß vom Balkon der Pfalz
> Anhang anzeigen 399301



Der richtige Balkon befindet sich auf dem Almersberg, und nicht auf der Madenburg   Wird Zeit für ein Dude-Pfalz-Treffen. Fehlt ja nur noch meins in der Sammlung. 
Und das von @Bumble....


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bei 56kg hinten 0,5 und vorne 0,4 Bar drin. Das passt ganz gut


----------



## phony (27. Juni 2015)

Melde mich an und gleich wieder ab . Mitte märz bestellt montag wird geliefert... Nr. 2(?) in der Schweiz  einwandfreier service.


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (27. Juni 2015)

tja, dann sind es ja schon mal 2 ( auf dem Erbeskopfmarathon), oder gibt es ein heimliches Treffen der Fruehbesteller?


----------



## wartool (29. Juni 2015)

ich werde plötzlich ganz nass im Schritt 


Liebe/er Chris,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern aus zwei Wochen Urlaub in Süditalien zurück bin, heute Canyon telefonisch kontaktiert, um den avisierten Liefertermin für KW27 nachzuhaken. "Es sieht gut aus, morgen oder übermorgen werden Sie eine Email erhalten". Jo - wie geil, freu!!!


----------



## mikesch78 (29. Juni 2015)

ich gehe heute abholen... leider darf ich nicht fahren, da ich krank bin  so ne sch...


----------



## mikesch78 (29. Juni 2015)

nicht mehr lange


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2015)

wartool schrieb:


> ich werde plötzlich ganz nass im Schritt
> 
> 
> Liebe/er Chris,
> ...


Haben se mir auch geschrieben, da war ich aber vor 3 Wochen schonmal  ich wart erst noch bissl mit dem feuchten Schritt


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt endgültig eingenässt... 
Freitag um 14 Uhr rolle ich da vom Parkplatz :-DD


----------



## danie-dani (30. Juni 2015)

wartool schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endgültig eingenässt...
> Freitag um 14 Uhr rolle ich da vom Parkplatz :-DD



Aber hole es bitte mit sauberer/frischer Unterhose ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2015)

Also dann:
_*Liebe/er ...,*

*die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an*
*unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.*

*In einer weiteren E-Mail erhalten Sie einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender in dem Sie Ihren*
*persönlichen Wunschtermin eintragen können.*

*Eine Abholung ohne vorherige Terminvereinbarung ist aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht*
*möglich.*

*Falls Sie Zubehör bestellt haben können Sie die Ware ab heute in drei Werktagen direkt im Showroom*
*abholen.*

*Wir wünschen Ihnen jetzt schon viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!*

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen,*
*Ihr Canyon Team*_
*
*


----------



## nordstadt (30. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also dann:
> _*Liebe/er ...,*
> 
> *die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an*
> ...



Dito - hier auch! UPS Ick freu mir...


----------



## mikesch78 (30. Juni 2015)

Prüft es vor Ort. Meine Schaltung ging nicht richtig. Der Ring an der Kurbel fehlt.


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute auch meine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Ich freue mich total !


----------



## waldi28 (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn das so weiter geht gibts am Wochenende ne DUDE-Invasion in den Wäldern.


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Juni 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht gibts am Wochenende ne DUDE-Invasion in den Wäldern.


Ich bin dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2015)

Die Leute sind doch bescheuert! Warum dreht sich jeder Arsch mit Ohren nach nem Fatty um?


----------



## Sandro31 (1. Juli 2015)

Melde mich hier ab.
Hoffe ihr bekommt es auch bald !


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Melde mich hier ab.
> Hoffe ihr bekommt es auch bald !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400723


Wie hast du dein Garmin befestigt?


----------



## Sandro31 (1. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Wie hast du dein Garmin befestigt?




http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-garmin-gravity-cap-schwarz-436366/wg_id-6376


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-garmin-gravity-cap-schwarz-436366/wg_id-6376


Danke für den tip. wieviel Abstand ist zwischen deiner rechten Kurbel und der kettenstrebe? Bei mir nur Ca 5mm und reibt beim wiegetritt den schutzgummi kaputt ... Bei dir/euch auch???


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es mir dann bei der Abholung mal genau anschauen und ansprechen.


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es mir dann bei der Abholung mal genau anschauen und ansprechen.


Jetzt weiß ich warum der Canyon Mitarbeiter gesagt hat, man bräuchte den Schutz nicht mehr. Er passt halt nicht oder man hört sich das ständige schleifgeräusch an


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juli 2015)

Stell doch mal bitte ein Foto ein, wo man den durch das Schleifen beschädigten Schutz erkennt. Dann halte ich das dort unter die Nase und natürlich gebe ich gerne das Feedback weiter.


----------



## Sandro31 (1. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Danke für den tip. wieviel Abstand ist zwischen deiner rechten Kurbel und der kettenstrebe? Bei mir nur Ca 5mm und reibt beim wiegetritt den schutzgummi kaputt ... Bei dir/euch auch???


Bei mir ist ca 1 cm , da reibt nichts.


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Hier die Fotos!


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ca 1 cm , da reibt nichts.


Kannst du auch Foto einstellen? Würde gerne Vergleich sehen u dann bei Canyon anrufen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juli 2015)

Klaro. Wird gemacht.


----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Klaro. Wird gemacht.


Und schau auf deiner Kurbel ob am Gewinde dieser Stahlring fehlt  dort ist weiser Kleber und sollte dort festgeklebt sein. Bei mir nur links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (1. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ca 1 cm , da reibt nichts.


Könntest du auch ein Foto von deiner kurbel einstellen? Danke


----------



## Sandro31 (1. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Könntest du auch ein Foto von deiner kurbel einstellen? Danke


Kann ich morgen machen , sieht ganz anders aus .


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Und schau auf deiner Kurbel ob am Gewinde dieser Stahlring fehlt  dort ist weiser Kleber und sollte dort festgeklebt sein. Bei mir nur links


Weißer Kleber? Stahlring? Das ist doch eine schnöde Unterlegscheibe mit Montagepaste?!


----------



## Mogwai77 (2. Juli 2015)

Jetzt geht der Versand auch bei mir los. Wurde ja auch Zeit! Irgendwie freue ich mich aber schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juli 2015)

Mogwai77 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Versand auch bei mir los. Wurde ja auch Zeit! Irgendwie freue ich mich aber schon gar nicht mehr.


So ging's mir auch. Aber wenn mal drauf sitzt dann denkst wieder anders


----------



## petrus (2. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Weißer Kleber? Stahlring? Das ist doch eine schnöde Unterlegscheibe mit Montagepaste?!



Bei mir waren die Unterlegscheiben nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juli 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Unterlegscheiben nicht dabei...


bei mir nur auf einer seite...


----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Hier die Fotos!



Hallo mikesch78,

wir bitten um Entschuldigung, dass Du ein offensichtlich fehlerhaftes Bike von uns bekommen hast. Das ist nicht unser Standard. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Dich bitten, vorerst nicht mit diesem Rad zu fahren und Dich mit unserem Service Center in Verbindung zu setzen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. 

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juli 2015)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo mikesch78,
> 
> wir bitten um Entschuldigung, dass Du ein offensichtlich fehlerhaftes Bike von uns bekommen hast. Das ist nicht unser Standard. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Dich bitten, vorerst nicht mit diesem Rad zu fahren und Dich mit unserem Service Center in Verbindung zu setzen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Robert, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich habe das bereits per Mail alles reingegeben. Aber die Antworten dauern teilweise immer 2 Wochen. Bin im Krankenschein und konnte seit Montag noch nicht fahren. Nur kleine Testfahrt im Ort. Man hört berghoch auch ein knacken im Tretlagernereich. Vielleicht ist hier bestimmt bei der Montage was schiefgelaufen. Ich rufe gleich die Hotline an, in der Hoffnung schnell geholfen zu bekommen. Ich will am WE nämlich schon gerne fahren.


----------



## danie-dani (2. Juli 2015)

Heut morgen letzte Etappenmail bekommen...
Wann stand das Bike dann bei euch vor der Tür, nachdem ihr die Mail bekommen habt?


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Kann ich morgen machen , sieht ganz anders aus .[/QUOTE





mikesch78 schrieb:


> Danke für den tip. wieviel Abstand ist zwischen deiner rechten Kurbel und der kettenstrebe? Bei mir nur Ca 5mm und reibt beim wiegetritt den schutzgummi kaputt ... Bei dir/euch auch???





mikesch78 schrieb:


> Könntest du auch ein Foto von deiner kurbel einstellen? Danke


----------



## mikesch78 (2. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400903


... das sieht schon besser aus!!! Habe mit Canyon telefoniert. Dude muss zurück, da falsche Montage... aber netter SERVICE!!! dann bin ich wieder bei KW 31/32 ;-)


----------



## shadoom (2. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch meine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> Ich freue mich total !


 Und hat sich das Warten nun gelohnt?


----------



## Sandro31 (2. Juli 2015)

shadoom schrieb:


> Und hat sich das Warten nun gelohnt?


Hat es !


----------



## marcus_koehler (3. Juli 2015)

Liebe/er Marcus Köhler,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner UPS.

Sobald die Ware auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine persönliche Sendungsnummer,
mit der Sie den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung ganz bequem online verfolgen können.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!


----------



## marcus_koehler (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mogwai77 (3. Juli 2015)

Schwere Geburt, aber das Ding ist ja auch groß


----------



## Mogwai77 (3. Juli 2015)

Läuft astrein. Bis jetzt keine Knieschmerzen. Mit dem DD30 hatte ich leider welche.

I'm Out of here.


----------



## mikesch78 (3. Juli 2015)

Mogwai77 schrieb:


> Läuft astrein. Bis jetzt keine Knieschmerzen. Mit dem DD30 hatte ich leider welche.
> 
> I'm Out of here.


Kurbelabstand ?


----------



## Mogwai77 (3. Juli 2015)

mikesch78 schrieb:


> Kurbelabstand ?



größer als die angegebenen 205mm eher 208mm. werde am Abend nochmal genau nachmessen.


----------



## petrus (4. Juli 2015)

Mogwai77 schrieb:


> größer als die angegebenen 205mm eher 208mm. werde am Abend nochmal genau nachmessen.



Kannst Du vielleicht auch die Abstände zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau messen? Bei mir ist das Innenlager bzw. die Kurbel mit knapp 1,5mm Versatz montiert. Bin schon ein wenig verunsichert durch die anderen Posts ;-)
Morgen bzw. heute wirds dann endlich mal in den Wald gehen, die Zeit ist wortwörtlich endlich da.
Danke Dir!


----------



## mikesch78 (4. Juli 2015)

So. Ergebnis nach 3 Stunden warten vor Ort! Produktionsfehler bei den DUDE Modellen. Speziell bei den Kurbeln. Kann aber auch sein, dass es am Rahmen Produktionsfehler ist. Keine Ersatzteile in Werkstatt! Super! Warten warten warten. Irgendwann wird's zugeschickt...


----------



## Mogwai77 (4. Juli 2015)

petrus schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht auch die Abstände zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau messen? Bei mir ist das Innenlager bzw. die Kurbel mit knapp 1,5mm Versatz montiert. Bin schon ein wenig verunsichert durch die anderen Posts ;-)
> Morgen bzw. heute wirds dann endlich mal in den Wald gehen, die Zeit ist wortwörtlich endlich da.
> Danke Dir!


ich habe an der 
Antriebsseite zwischen Kurbelarm innen und Kettenstrebe aussen 11,5 mm "Luft". Auf der 

Nichtantriebsseite habe ich zwischen Kurbel innen und Kettenstrebe aussen 8 mm "Luft"

Hilft Dir das? Sollte der Abstand nicht symmetrisch sein?


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2015)

@Meister-Dieter 
hast du schon etwas dagegen unternommen? Habe momentan noch keine wirkliche Idee :-(


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Juli 2015)

Gewöhnt man sich drann
Ich weiß ja,daß es nichts Schlimmes ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrus (4. Juli 2015)

Mogwai77 schrieb:


> ich habe an der
> Antriebsseite zwischen Kurbelarm innen und Kettenstrebe aussen 11,5 mm "Luft". Auf der
> 
> Nichtantriebsseite habe ich zwischen Kurbel innen und Kettenstrebe aussen 8 mm "Luft"
> ...



So in der Art schauts bei mir auch aus. Dann ist das wohl eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Danke Dir auf jeden Fall für das Ausmessen 
Heute auf meinen Ersttrip habe ich keine (negativen) Auffälligkeiten verzeichnen können


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2015)

Kennt ihr das, wenn es Sonntag ist, und man sich wünscht es wäre schon Montag (erster Arbeitstag der Woche)?
Ja, so geht's mir...noch ein Mal schlafen...ein Mal arbeiten. Dann ist es endlich soweit!


----------



## waldi28 (5. Juli 2015)

Stell dir vor es ist Sonntag, und du hast dein DUDE schon am Samstag abgeholt. 
Ich kann gut mitfühlen. Mir gings am Freitag genauso.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2015)

Ein 9.0 in L, sehr schön!  Und im Hintergrund schon die Stecker für die nächste Generation...


----------



## danie-dani (5. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein 9.0 in L, sehr schön!  Und im Hintergrund schon die Stecker für die nächste Generation...



Weißt du schon mehr als wir?


----------



## hanz-hanz (5. Juli 2015)

Hierfür:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2015)

Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des Wartezimmers,

ich darf mich nun hier von euch verabschieden, mit einem weinenden (bekommt eure Dude's so schnell wie möglich und fehlerfrei aufgebaut!) und mit einem lachenden Auge. Entschuldigt das Kunstlicht, ein paar hübschere Bilder dann morgen im Fatbike-Thread. Es war ein langer Abend, das Dude wurde begrüßt, ein klein wenig "eingeschunkelt" und erste Umbaumaßnahmen begonnen:
Sattel 146 Gramm - Original 293 Gramm (Bild)
Griffe ESI Racers Edge rot 51 Gramm inkl. Endstopfen - Original 124 Gramm (morgen)
Sinterbeläge
Conti FR Schläuche 274 & 281 Gramm - Original 780 Gramm (geschätzt)
Kronkorken aussuchen 
Rie:sel Design Mudguard
Schwarze Shimano-Brems-Ausgleichsbehälter-Abdeckkappen

LG aus Hennef


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2015)

Noch jemand am Freitag in Koblenz?


----------



## mohlo (7. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des Wartezimmers,
> 
> ich darf mich nun hier von euch verabschieden, mit einem weinenden (bekommt eure Dude's so schnell wie möglich und fehlerfrei aufgebaut!) und mit einem lachenden Auge. Entschuldigt das Kunstlicht, ein paar hübschere Bilder dann morgen im Fatbike-Thread. Es war ein langer Abend, das Dude wurde begrüßt, ein klein wenig "eingeschunkelt" und erste Umbaumaßnahmen begonnen:
> Sattel 146 Gramm - Original 293 Gramm (Bild)
> ...


Cooler Sattel!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Cooler Sattel!


Ich hätte auch noch einen in schwarz. Heute erste Sitzprobe bzw. Stadtrunde über Stock und Stein. Nur mit Baggy, ohne Einsatz. Gut, die Löcher waren so etwas zu spüren, aber eine "Pein" war es nun nicht. Der bleibt erst mal drauf.


----------



## tomac85 (9. Juli 2015)

Heute die Mail zur Termienvereinbarung zum abholen in Koblenz bekommen


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2015)

Ist denn jetzt eigentlich noch jemand ohne......?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich,  noch 12 Stunden


----------



## Mogwai77 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich warte auf ein zweites Dude. Aber mit dem 9.0 unlimited bin ich schon sehr zufrieden und die Wartezeit tut nicht mehr weh


----------



## hakbakba (10. Juli 2015)

Ich muss wohl noch bis Ende Juli/Anfang August warten - Lieferung laut Canyon in KW 31...
Euch glücklichen Dude-Besitzern wünsche ich aber trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß und unfallfreie Fahrt. 
Ich freue mich über Eure Beiträge. Das ist bittersüße Wartezeitüberbrückung....


----------



## jer-biker (10. Juli 2015)

Status meiner Bestellung über 2 Dudes CF 9.0 SL in M (für mich und meinen Junior)
Bestellung am 11.06 2015 gemacht - Abholung für KW31 bestätigt
Verschiebung am 16.06.2015 auf KW 28 (Freude ...)
Verschiebung am 22.06.2015 auf KW 32 (Ernüchterung ...)
Ankündigung Abholung am 09.07.2015 - KW28 (wieder Freude ...)
Termin Abholung erst am 15.07.2015 - KW29 (ein leichtes Schade ... )

Wenn jetzt bei der Abholung am kommenden Mittwoch alles okay ist, bin ich trotzdem sehr zufrieden ...
Da ich schon ein Fatty habe, wenn auch mit großen Problemen (Ihr könnt ja mal lesen), ist die Freude nach diesem wohl ultimativen Modell umso größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juli 2015)

Melde mich hier mal ab. Hat heute alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit geklappt:




 

 

 

 

Sorry für die Handypics. 
Jetzt wird erst einmal bisschen umgebaut bevor es auf Tour geht. Dann gibt es auch bessere Bilder


----------



## hakbakba (10. Juli 2015)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Status meiner Bestellung über 2 Dudes CF 9.0 SL in M (für mich und meinen Junior)
> Bestellung am 11.06 2015 gemacht - Abholung für KW31 bestätigt
> Verschiebung am 16.06.2015 auf KW 28 (Freude ...)
> Verschiebung am 22.06.2015 auf KW 32 (Ernüchterung ...)
> ...



Habe auch das Dude CF 9.0 SL in M bestellt.
Glückwunsch zu dieser kurzen Wartezeit zwischen Bestellung und hoffentlich baldiger Abholung.
Es sei Dir wirklich gegönnt. 

Für mich steht (als März-Besteller) damit auch endgültig fest, dass die Bestellungen nicht nach Eingangsdatum bearbeitet werden....


----------



## Curveball (11. Juli 2015)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Status meiner Bestellung über 2 Dudes CF 9.0 SL in M (für mich und meinen Junior)
> Bestellung am 11.06 2015 gemacht - Abholung für KW31 bestätigt
> Verschiebung am 16.06.2015 auf KW 28 (Freude ...)
> Verschiebung am 22.06.2015 auf KW 32 (Ernüchterung ...)
> ...



Wenn ich diese Unterschiede in der Lieferzeit sehe, verstehe ich langsam den Unmut gegenüber Canyon.
Bei einer erneute Verschiebung meiner Bestellung Anfang April (über eksakt das selbe wie hier zitiert ) werden Schnuffeltuch und Brille wohl kaum ein Trost sein.


----------



## marcus_koehler (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich dann mal hier aus dem Wartezimmer ab!

Mitte Mai Bestellt DUDE CF 9.0 SL in Größe L
geliefert wurde Anfang KW 28 und nach den ersten Touren und der Freeride Strecke in Winterberg,
kann ich sagen das der Kauf die richtige Entscheidung war. Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer!

Ich bekomme das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.

Das Bike ist genial im Downhill, bietet super grip beim Uphill und ist außerdem noch mega schnell auf Trassen
und das trotz einem Luftdruck von ca 0,75 Bar.



PS: Angekündigter Liefertermin war KW 27, dann bekam ich ein schreiben mit der Verzögerung auf KW 31 und ein Schnuffeltuch
dann die gute Nachricht, dass die letzte Etappe startet und dann Die Lieferung Anfang KW 28. Hatte dann zwar kein Schnuffeltuch, aber das ist mir auch egal. Alles in allem kann ich mich nicht beschweren, bei mir lief alles tadellos.


----------



## marcus_koehler (15. Juli 2015)

Und hier noch ein Bild vom DUDE


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2015)

So ein Dude schreit doch "gimme A Variostitz"


----------



## hakbakba (21. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So ein Dude schreit doch "gimme A Variostitz"



Na klar. Kriegt mein Dude auch sofort verpasst (KS LEV INTEGRA, 150mm).
Wenn ich ihn dann irgendwann kriege.
Habe Canyon letzte Woche 'ne Mail geschrieben. Bis jetzt noch keine Antwort ....


----------



## CanyonSchubser (22. Juli 2015)

Dann reihe ich mich hier mal ein. 

Bestellt wurde ein Dude CF 9.0 am ohne SL, da damals zwei Wochen weniger Lieferzeit darauf waren. 

Bestellung 17.06. Liefertermin KW 30 (Jetzt!)
Verzögerung am 22.06. auf KW 31 (Na gut, eine Woche... Ich habe eh Klausuren)
Telefonat heute 22.07. wegen Änderung der mitbestimmten Pedale: 
_"Nächste Woche wird wohl nix, im System steht KW33"_ Stimmung am Boden -.-

Naja, dann warte ich wohl doch noch bis August. Auch wenn es komisch ist, dass ich keine Mail darüber bekommen habe.


----------



## hakbakba (22. Juli 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich hier mal ein.
> 
> _"Nächste Woche wird wohl nix, im System steht KW33"_ Stimmung am Boden -.-
> 
> Naja, dann warte ich wohl doch noch bis August. Auch wenn es komisch ist, dass ich keine Mail darüber bekommen habe.



Motiviert durch Deinen Beitrag habe ich auch nochmal bei Canyon telefonisch nachgefragt. Und, siehe da ... Lieferung steht im System bei KW 34 (eigentlich von 27 auf 31 verschoben, jetzt also 34...). Der freundliche Canyon-Mitarbeiter will sich aber nochmal erkundigen und mich zurückrufen ... Ich rechne mir da aber nix mehr aus. Wird wohl Spätherbst bis ich auch mal das Vergnügen habe, den Dude zu fahren.
Dann wäre vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bis zum Erhalt der Ware auch mal ein schlappes halbes Jahr vergangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (22. Juli 2015)

hakbakba schrieb:


> Dann wäre vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bis zum Erhalt der Ware auch mal ein schlappes halbes Jahr vergangen.



es soll leute geben (erstbesteller, mich eingeschlossen), die am 13.10.2014 bestellt haben, und ihr dude erst über 8 (ACHT) monate später bekommen haben... du bist mit 6 monaten also eigentlich noch gut bedient ;-)

aber: die warterei lohnt sich! sehr sogar!


----------



## hakbakba (22. Juli 2015)

boing schrieb:


> es soll leute geben (erstbesteller, mich eingeschlossen), die am 13.10.2014 bestellt haben, und ihr dude erst über 8 (ACHT) monate später bekommen haben... du bist mit 6 monaten also eigentlich noch gut bedient ;-)
> 
> aber: die warterei lohnt sich! sehr sogar!



Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Schlimmer geht (fast) immer 
Aber wir man an dieser Stelle ja lesen konnte, gibt es durchaus auch einige "Spätbesteller", die das Ding nach 6 Wochen vor der Tür stehen hatten. Nicht, dass ich es denjenigen nicht gönnen könnte, aber es ist wohl nachvollziehbar, dass mir die Wartezeit durch solche Informationen auch nicht gerade "verschönert" wird.

Was soll's, die Vorfreude ist groß und ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf meinen Dude


----------



## hakbakba (23. Juli 2015)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung VA1552354 um ein Dude CF 9.0 SL.
> ...



Ich geh' dann mal 'ne Runde meditieren ....


----------



## CanyonSchubser (23. Juli 2015)

hakbakba schrieb:


> Motiviert durch Deinen Beitrag habe ich auch nochmal bei Canyon telefonisch nachgefragt. Und, siehe da ... Lieferung steht im System bei KW 34 (eigentlich von 27 auf 31 verschoben, jetzt also 34...). Der freundliche Canyon-Mitarbeiter will sich aber nochmal erkundigen und mich zurückrufen ... Ich rechne mir da aber nix mehr aus. Wird wohl Spätherbst bis ich auch mal das Vergnügen habe, den Dude zu fahren.
> Dann wäre vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bis zum Erhalt der Ware auch mal ein schlappes halbes Jahr vergangen.



Jetzt kam gerade die Mail die das Unheil bestätigt hat. Man dankt mir die Geduld mit einem Multifunktionstuch. Nur gut, dass ich selbiges bereits mitbestellt hatte. 

Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe mir gestern Abend sehr genau bei ROSE das "The Tusker 2" angesehen und bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es beim Dude bleibt. Klar schwerer, aber die Ausstattung spricht für sich. Naja, werde wohl warten -.-


----------



## hakbakba (23. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem Kumpel war es letztes Jahr genauso. Zweimal hat Canyon da den Liefertermin verschoben (er hatte ein Spectral AL 9.9 EX bestellt). Und wenn man in den Foren so mit liest kriegt man schnell den Eindruck, dass das keine Einzelfälle sind.

Einzelfälle sind wohl eher die Leute, die im Juni bestellt haben und jetzt schon auf Ihren Dudes cruisen.

Übrigens: wenn ich heute bestellen würde wäre der Liefertermin auch KW 34 (siehe Canyon-Website). Geil... echt ...


----------



## Curveball (23. Juli 2015)

hakbakba schrieb:


> Ich geh' dann mal 'ne Runde meditieren ....



Dito aus KW 31 wurde KW 34 
Machen wir noch einen Thread auf: Dude Meditationskreis 
Hoffe es liegt dann unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakbakba (23. Juli 2015)

Ist ja sowieso ein Winterbike (sagen jedenfalls meine Kumpels....) 

Habe heute nochmal bei Canyon angerufen - wollte einfach meinen Unmut über die erneute Verschiebung kundtun. Ist ja eigentlich völlig sinnfrei, weil nicht zu ändern.
Mir wurde mehr oder weniger mitgeteilt, dass die Rahmen einfach nicht an Land kommen (möglicherweise aber auch teilweise nicht die Qualitätskontrollen überstehen - das ist aber meine Interpretation zwischen den Zeilen).
Vor diesem Hintergrund müssen wir "KW34er" wohl sogar eher Daumen drücken, dass dieser Termin von Canyon gehalten wird....

Ansonsten wird der Dude eben gleich im Herbst über den Matsch-Trail gejagt.


----------



## CanyonSchubser (23. Juli 2015)

> ...Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen...



So steht es auch in meiner Mail als sie auf KW33 verschoben haben.


----------



## hakbakba (28. Juli 2015)

Canyon hat den Dude-Rahmen-Lieferanten gewechselt. War wohl zu unzuverlässig ....


----------



## Curveball (28. Juli 2015)

Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein


----------



## hakbakba (28. Juli 2015)

immer wieder geil ....


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juli 2015)

hakbakba schrieb:


> Canyon hat den Dude-Rahmen-Lieferanten gewechselt. War wohl zu unzuverlässig ....



Okay, woher kommt diese Info?


----------



## hakbakba (29. Juli 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Okay, woher kommt diese Info?



Die Info kommt von einem Canyon-Service-Mitarbeiter.
Ich hatte gestern angerufen und nach meiner Lieferung gefragt.
Details hat er mir natürlich nicht verraten, aber die Zusammenarbeit mit dem bisherigen Lieferanten scheint doch nicht zufriedenstellend verlaufen zu sein.
Wann der Wechsel stattgefunden hat, weiß ich nicht. Der freundliche Canyon-Mitarbeiter meinte aber, dass die Lieferfristen dann wohl wieder verlässlicher eingehalten würden.

Warten wir's ab....


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Kommentierenden,

wir möchten uns kurz zu Wort melden zu dem von @hakbakba angesprochenen Thema. Die Information die dort weitergegeben wurde, ist nicht richtig. Wir haben unseren Rahmenzulieferer *nicht* gewechselt. Bedauerlicherweise wurde hier eine falsche Aussage von unserem Kollegen getätigt und wir entschuldigen uns dafür. 


Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## mohlo (30. Juli 2015)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Die Information die dort weitergegeben wurde, ist nicht richtig. Wir haben unseren Rahmenzulieferer *nicht* gewechselt. Bedauerlicherweise wurde hier eine falsche Aussage von unserem Kollegen getätigt und wir entschuldigen uns dafür.


Ein Grund mehr hier im Forum zu agieren, anstatt immer nur zu reagieren! 

Nicht vergessen: Das Forum ist älter als Facebook & Co. und wird diese noch lange überleben!


----------



## hanz-hanz (30. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Das Forum ist älter als Facebook & Co. und wird diese noch lange überleben!



Wer war noch gleich Facebook?

Ja, richtig...die Selbsthilfegruppe für Profilneurosen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonSchubser (31. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja witzig: Der Rahmen in L ist ab Lager verfügbar. 

Da hätte doch längst eine Versandbestätigung eintreffen müssen...


----------



## hakbakba (31. Juli 2015)

Uiuiui, da hoffe ich mal, dass da keiner Ärger meinetwegen kriegt.
Wobei ich ja nix dafür kann. Ich schließe mich da @mohlo an und denke, dass es gut ist, wenn Canyon einfach nicht nur hier mitliest und im "Falle eines Falles" reagiert, sondern aktive Informationspolitik betreibt.
Der Kunde muss ja nicht alles wissen, aber unterschiedliche Aussagen (von "bei uns geht's immer nach Reihenfolge" bis zu "unser System kann nicht 100%ig garantieren, dass nach Bestelleingang ausgeliefert wird" - hatte ich persönlich alles dabei) sorgen beim Kunden nicht gerade für das Gefühl, dass alles läuft und man sich nicht kümmern muss.

Bei mir war nach Bestellung im Frühjahr KW 27 angesagt. Danach habe ich meinen Bike-Urlaub geplant (und vorsichtshalber auf KW 33 gelegt - also mit genug Sicherheitszuschlag auf die avisierte Lieferung).
Dann wurde auf KW 31 verschoben und mir dann - auf Nachfrage von mir(!) mitgeteilt, dass sich der Versand auf KW 34 verschiebt. Okay, die Mail mit dem neuen Versanddatum haben sie mir dann noch geschickt. Trotzdem alles in Allem unerfreulich. 
Und scheinbar lief das bei vielen Kunden ähnlich, aber ein paar Glückspilze wurden dann eben früher beliefert.

Ich hoffe einfach nur noch, dass es das Bike Wert ist...


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (31. Juli 2015)

@hakbakba :
da kann ich Dir mal als Glücklicher sagen, es ist jede Sekunde des Wartens wert und auch jeden Cent. 

Grüße vom Fuße des Idarkopfs


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ja nun schon seit fast zwei Monaten mit dem Dude unterwegs. Hatte ihn als Zweitbike angeschafft und jetzt steht mein Helius im Keller und langweilt sich  ----> Es lohnt sich!


----------



## CanyonSchubser (5. August 2015)

Gerade kam erlösende Mail, dass die Bestellung zusammengestellt wird uns dann an UPS geht. Ich bin nun guter Dinge noch diese Woche fett zu fahren


----------



## hakbakba (5. August 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Gerade kam erlösende Mail, dass die Bestellung zusammengestellt wird uns dann an UPS geht. Ich bin nun guter Dinge noch diese Woche fett zu fahren


Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß beim fett Fahren.
Kannst ja dann mal Bilder von Deinem dicken Dude posten.


----------



## CanyonSchubser (5. August 2015)

hakbakba schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß beim fett Fahren.
> Kannst ja dann mal Bilder von Deinem dicken Dude posten.


Gerade kam die Tracking ID. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schnell UPS ist, aber morgen wird wohl eng. Diese Woche gilt als gesichert. Ja klar werde ich Bilder hochladen, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## CanyonSchubser (7. August 2015)

Tadaaaaaa, der Dude ist daaaaa 

Das Paket kam gestern morgen um halb neun. Seither hatte ich ausreichend Ausdauer keine Zeit für das Forum zu haben und bin dementsprechend unterwegs gewesen. Das (oder der) Dude fühlt sich in der Rhön richtig wohl. Geiles Gefährt! Ein paar kleinere, persönliche Kritikpunkte habe ich zwar, aber die breite ich an anderer Stelle aus. 


 
Dude 9.0 in L


----------



## danie-dani (7. August 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Tadaaaaaa, der Dude ist daaaaa
> 
> Das Paket kam gestern morgen um halb neun. Seither hatte ich ausreichend Ausdauer keine Zeit für das Forum zu haben und bin dementsprechend unterwegs gewesen. Das (oder der) Dude fühlt sich in der Rhön richtig wohl. Geiles Gefährt! Ein paar kleinere, persönliche Kritikpunkte habe ich zwar, aber die breite ich an anderer Stelle aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 410538
> Dude 9.0 in L



Schönes Dude, und die Landschaft sowieso.
Apropos Rhön, wo treibst du dich genau rum, woher kommst du?Das schreit ja nach einem gemeinsamen Dudeausritt. Bin aus Fulda...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakbakba (12. August 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Tadaaaaaa, der Dude ist daaaaa
> 
> Das Paket kam gestern morgen um halb neun. Seither hatte ich ausreichend Ausdauer keine Zeit für das Forum zu haben und bin dementsprechend unterwegs gewesen. Das (oder der) Dude fühlt sich in der Rhön richtig wohl. Geiles Gefährt! Ein paar kleinere, persönliche Kritikpunkte habe ich zwar, aber die breite ich an anderer Stelle aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 410538
> Dude 9.0 in L



Glückwunsch. Ich übe mich weiter in Geduld, checke täglich mehrfach meinen Spamfilter und kann nichts weiter tun als .... warten.
Hab' halt "leider" Rahmengröße M bestellen müssen. In L ist der Dude gerade mit gut einem Dutzend Bikes verfügbar, wie ich heute erfuhr.

Nächste Woche, bestimmt nächste Woche ....


----------



## Keule13 (17. August 2015)

Hallo auf Männer des fettenbikes.
Habe es jetzt in L Dienstag Abend erstellt Freitag geliefert schon 2000hm mit Gefahren und finde es echt sehr durchdacht und gelungen mit XT.


----------



## Curveball (18. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Abmaße des Kartons sagen in dem der Dude angeliefert wird ?!


----------



## hakbakba (18. August 2015)

Mein Paket ist unterwegs. Kann bei UPS nur sehen, dass es 18 KG wiegt (Rahmengröße M).
Leider stehen dort nicht die Maße des Kartons.
Müsste der große Bikeguard sein. Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Vielleicht kann @Keule13 mal nachmessen. Der hat den Karton noch.


----------



## Curveball (18. August 2015)

Jo deswegen, mein Dude ist auch unterwegs. 
So fix das es mich organisatorisch doch noch überrascht hat 

Der Canyon Support konnte mir die Maße des Dudeguard auch nicht sagen


----------



## Canyon_Support (19. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

die Verpackungsmaße des DudeGuard sind 150x41x78. Die des normalen MTB BikeGuards sind 150x27x78.
Ich hoffe wir konnten weiterhelfen.


Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakbakba (25. August 2015)

So, nach langer Wartezeit (s.o.) ist nun mein Dude endlich bei mir angekommen und wurde gestern montiert und probiert.
...und für richtig gut befunden. Spaßmaschine 

Ich verabschiede mich also aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## Dagiputz (27. August 2015)

Habe vor zwei Wochen mein Dude bekommen (Bestellung im Mai). Absolut geiles Gefährt, warten hat sich gelohnt. Einziger Wermutstropfen....der Hinterreifen hat n Platten. Also Anruf bei Canyon und die Zusage erhalten, dass mit dem Bike meines Freundes ein Schlauch mitgeliefert wird. Am Wochenende kam dann eine Mail von Canyon mit der Bestellbestätigung und der Mitteilung, dass der Schlauch in der 48.! KW ausgeliefert wird. Heute wieder angerufen, daraufhin hat mein Freund die Auskunft erhalten, dass Schwalbe Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, wir könnten das Bike aber wieder zurückschicken und bekommen es dann mit Schlauch wieder zurück..... in der 48. KW (voraussichtlich). Toll, dann kann ich wenigstens mit dem Dude den Weihnachtsbaum umkreisen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2015)

Ich hab für ein Gummi zur Leitungsdurchführung ins Steuerrohr einen Liefertermin für KW48 

Angeblich ist die Gummitülle nicht auf Lager


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2015)

Dagiputz schrieb:


> Habe vor zwei Wochen mein Dude bekommen (Bestellung im Mai). Absolut geiles Gefährt, warten hat sich gelohnt. Einziger Wermutstropfen....der Hinterreifen hat n Platten. Also Anruf bei Canyon und die Zusage erhalten, dass mit dem Bike meines Freundes ein Schlauch mitgeliefert wird. Am Wochenende kam dann eine Mail von Canyon mit der Bestellbestätigung und der Mitteilung, dass der Schlauch in der 48.! KW ausgeliefert wird. Heute wieder angerufen, daraufhin hat mein Freund die Auskunft erhalten, dass Schwalbe Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, wir könnten das Bike aber wieder zurückschicken und bekommen es dann mit Schlauch wieder zurück..... in der 48. KW (voraussichtlich). Toll, dann kann ich wenigstens mit dem Dude den Weihnachtsbaum umkreisen.


Ich hätte noch zwei Stück Schwalbe SV13J übrig. Die bekommt man zwar auch im gutsortierten Online-Fachhandel. Aber ich würde dir den einen Schlauch anbieten. 3 Euro plus Versand.


----------



## Epictetus (14. September 2015)

Sagtmal, wie sicher ist so eine Carbon Gabel? Kann man mit ihr auch kleinere Sprünge machen? Was hält die für Trail Geballere aus?

Wie schlägt sich die Bluto Gabel? Für den Winter wäre das Dude schon ein sehr geiles Gefährt hier in den Alpen


----------



## dumpmybrain (17. September 2015)

Ich reihe mich dann hier mal ein, hab mich nach Probefahrten für einen Dude CF 9.0 (SL) entschieden, bis ich die entscheidung getroffen habe, war der Dude jedoch leider ausverkauft. Jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf ein paar Restmodelle oder das 2016er Modell... (Dienstag gab es ein paar wieder zu kaufen, war aber zu langsam)


----------



## Epictetus (17. September 2015)

Es kommen bestimmt noch n paar nach, es wurde beim DUDE immer mal wieder was aufgestockt.


----------



## dumpmybrain (19. September 2015)

Aktuell gibt es das 9.0 und das SL wieder in M, natürlich gleich zugeschlagen! Ick freu mir


----------



## Keule13 (19. September 2015)

dumpmybrain schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es das 9.0 und das SL wieder in M, natürlich gleich zugeschlagen! Ick freu mir


----------



## Keule13 (19. September 2015)

Top ist echt gut das Dude SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumpmybrain (21. September 2015)

Ist ein non SL geworden, aber die Jungs von Canyon sind schon lustig 
Ab Lager lieferbar, Samstag Abend Bestätigung Erhalten, voraussichtliches Versanddatum: KW42

Naja wurscht, noch hab ich mein Acid nicht verkauft


----------



## Epictetus (21. September 2015)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom 9.0 SL gegenüber Standard 9.0?


----------



## dumpmybrain (21. September 2015)

Wie ich das sehe hat das SL:
XT statt SLX
Carbon Sattelstütze und Lenker
Fizik Sattel


----------



## nordstadt (21. September 2015)

Wobei die SLX Bremsen funktionell und technisch die XT sind, das Schaltwerk ist bei beiden gleich, nur die Shifter sind besser. Ob man dafür den Aufpreis zahlen möchte, muss man selber wissen. Ich habe bei meinem 9.0 die Teile eh runtergeschmissen und daher war es egal ob SL oder nicht.


----------



## dumpmybrain (21. September 2015)

Danke für die info, war mir gar nicht bewusst.


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. September 2015)

Darf hier früher raus als erwartet  Auftragsbestätigung sagt KW42. Gerade Anruf erhalten das ich es am Samstag abholen kann! YAY


----------



## Keule13 (22. September 2015)

dumpmybrain schrieb:


> Darf hier früher raus als erwartet  Auftragsbestätigung sagt KW42. Gerade Anruf erhalten das ich es am Samstag abholen kann! YAY


----------



## Epictetus (22. September 2015)

Ein SL müsste wieder verfügbar sein. Von mir storniert, nehme das normale


----------



## dumpmybrain (24. September 2015)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX;
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Bike entschieden haben. Gerne möchten wir Ihnen anbieten, dass Sie Ihr Bike außerplanmäßig bei uns abholen können. Aus logistischen Gründen ist es uns dann allerdings nicht möglich, das Bike für Sie aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



Warum dann nicht gleich Versandkostenfrei an den Kunden schicken und den Umweg über den Showroom sparen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (25. September 2015)

Wollte mich hier eigendlich nicht hier einreihen (war ja ab Lager )aber da mein Dude erst beschädigt angegommen ist und der Umtausch ewig dauert mach ich es halt doch.

Ursprüngliche Lieferung pünktlich am 8 September jetziger LT KW43  DUDE 8.0 in M


----------



## dumpmybrain (25. September 2015)

Was war den kaputt?


----------



## Hirschwgt (25. September 2015)

Transportschaden die Polsterung zwischen Oberrohr und Lenker ist verrutscht und dann hat der Schalthebel das Oberrohr zerkratzt


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. September 2015)

Hab außer dem Wartezimmer leider keinen Dude Fred gefunden, also würd ich meine Frage gerne hier rein stellen. Welche Größe habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge genommen? (Ich 182cm und 82cm SL) Und ist es möglich eine Reverb stealth zu montieren?


----------



## Hirschwgt (25. September 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/722544/ 

Habe fast die gleichen Maße habe M bestellt und ne reverb stealth 380 auch dazu. Bin mir sicher das es passt aber genau kann ich es erst in der KW 43 sagen


----------



## dumpmybrain (25. September 2015)

Hoffe das die Ersatzlieferung gut ankommt!
Bin 181 mit 81cm SL (zu kurze Beine), bin M Probe gefahren, das hat mir gut gepasst, glaub S wäre etwas "gestaucht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. September 2015)

Kürzeren Vorbau nehmen und gut ist.


----------



## dumpmybrain (28. September 2015)

Hab ja am Samstag meinen Dude abgeholt und natürlich gleich aufgebaut. M passt meiner Meinung nach Wunderbar zu meinen Daten. Sattelstütze steckt nicht bis Anschlag im Rohr, Überhöhung habe ich auch keine.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (28. September 2015)

Hab mir Aufgrund  eurer Empfehlungen und der von Canyon das 9.0 in m bestellt.
Abholbar KW42. Bin gespannt. 
Ersetzen wird es mein Transition Patrol  
Eigentlich schad drum. Es ist mir aber im Prinzip zu teuer. 
Da ich hauptsächlich im Pfälzerwald unterwegs bin reicht das Dude bestimmt. 
Fürn Park hol ich mir dann einen gebrauchten Scherben ala Torque.


----------



## dumpmybrain (28. September 2015)

Auch wenn es etwas OT wird: Waren gestern am Donnersberg unterwegs, Eiserner Mann Trail.
Der obere Teil ist etwas felsig/wurzelig ausgewaschen. Weiter unten Flowig, paar Wurzeln.

Das Rad hatte deutlich mehr Reserven als ich


----------



## Keule13 (28. September 2015)

Ja das bike ist ja auch echt gut gemacht und bin auf den tails im Harz auch richtig schnell mit unterwegs.bin froh das ich es habe.und bin schon voll gespannt  wie es auf Schnee so bergab surft


----------



## Keule13 (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn zwei sich im Wald finden.


----------



## Hirschwgt (7. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist geliefert worden  bin dann raus mit dem vermutlich letzten 2015er Dude...


----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2015)

Glückwunsch  Wann hast du deinen Dude denn bestellt? Die 15er sind doch schon seit einer ganzen Weile ausverkauft.


----------



## Hirschwgt (7. Dezember 2015)

Ende August, geliefert wurde pünktlich am 8. September leider mit Transportschaden am Rahmen. Mir wurde ein ab Lager Bike reserviert, leider bin ich dann mitten in diesem Chaos mit Inventur/Umzug in neue Fabrikhalle/SAP Umstellung gelandet. Hab es halt geduldig  aus gesessen.


----------



## JimRockford (13. Dezember 2015)

Na dann suche ich mir hier mal ein freies Plätzchen im Wartezimmer. Geht ja noch, ist ja nicht mehr viel los. Mal schauen wie es dann  in 6 Wochen hier aussieht wenn die Auslieferung der 2016er ansteht. Vor 3 Wochen bestellt: Dude CF 9.0 EX. Geplante Auslieferung 08-13.02.16. Mal sehen ob das so bleibt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (15. Januar 2016)

Hat schon einer sein 16er Modell bekommen? leider wurde mein Termin 1 mal schon verschoben!!!  vom 28.12-01.01 (am 08.01) auf 11.1-15.1 :-(
Leider wird es dieses We auch nix mit Fatbiken. Sollte es Morgen nicht rausgehen bin ich schon weng Sauer, da mit SAP sowas nimmer passieren dürfte.


----------



## PaddyKN (15. Januar 2016)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Sollte es Morgen nicht rausgehen bin ich schon weng Sauer, da mit SAP sowas nimmer passieren dürfte.


----------



## Hirschwgt (15. Januar 2016)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Hat schon einer sein 16er Modell bekommen? leider wurde mein Termin 1 mal schon verschoben!!!  vom 28.12-01.01 (am 08.01) auf 11.1-15.1 :-(
> Leider wird es dieses We auch nix mit Fatbiken. Sollte es Morgen nicht rausgehen bin ich schon weng Sauer, da mit SAP sowas nimmer passieren dürfte.


2 Wochen Verzögerung ist doch bei Canyon kein Grund sich zu ärgern... Andere warten Monate. Und das SAP System läuft noch nicht rund


----------



## iquilibrium (15. Januar 2016)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Verzögerung ist doch bei Canyon kein Grund sich zu ärgern... Andere warten Monate. Und das SAP System läuft noch nicht rund


Stimmt! Eigentlich gibt es keinen Grund zur Panik ;-)


----------



## iquilibrium (19. Januar 2016)

So gestern war es Soweit! Der UPS-Mann hatte nen Riesen Karton dabei


----------



## JimRockford (19. Januar 2016)

Habe aufs dude Cf 9.0 umgesattelt.sollte eigentlich schon zwischen 28.12 und 31.12 da sein. Ist jetzt unterwegs. Kommt heute oder morgen...


----------



## ErnstBitterer (22. Januar 2016)

JimRockford schrieb:


> Habe aufs dude Cf 9.0 umgesattelt.sollte eigentlich schon zwischen 28.12 und 31.12 da sein. Ist jetzt unterwegs. Kommt heute oder morgen...


Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob Du das Dude mittlerweile erhalten hast und ob Du mit der 9.0er Version zufrieden bist?


----------



## JimRockford (22. Januar 2016)

Ist


----------



## JimRockford (22. Januar 2016)

Ist am 19 oder 20.01 geliefert worden. Habe ich noch nicht ausgepackt, da ich bis zum 28.01 garnicht im Land bin. Hatte mit Canyon aufgrund der verzögerten Auslieferung eigentlich eine Lieferung ab der 4 KW abgesprochen. Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Besser so als gar nix ausgeliefert. So ganz rund läuft die SAP Software wohl noch nicht. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich im Februar auch noch das 9.0 ex geliefert kriege…. Soll ja in einigen Fällen vorgekommen sein, dass stornierte Bestellungen trotzdem ausgeliefert wurden. Welches Rad im Karton steckt wird auch noch spannend. Hoffentlich ist es das 9.0 unlimited. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErnstBitterer (22. Januar 2016)

JimRockford schrieb:


> Ist am 19 oder 20.01 geliefert worden. Habe ich noch nicht ausgepackt, da ich bis zum 28.01 garnicht im Land bin. Hatte mit Canyon aufgrund der verzögerten Auslieferung eigentlich eine Lieferung ab der 4 KW abgesprochen. Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Besser so als gar nix ausgeliefert. So ganz rund läuft die SAP Software wohl noch nicht. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich im Februar auch noch das 9.0 ex geliefert kriege…. Soll ja in einigen Fällen vorgekommen sein, dass stornierte Bestellungen trotzdem ausgeliefert wurden. Welches Rad im Karton steckt wird auch noch spannend. Hoffentlich ist es das 9.0 unlimited. Gruss


…vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Es ist ja schon mal gut, dass du überhaupt eins geliefert bekommen hast. Hatte mir das EX auf Abholung bestellt, laut AB sollte es eigentlich in der nächsten Woche lieferbar sein. Da im Moment keine Abholung möglich ist muss ich noch bis Mitte Februar warten…


----------



## ErnstBitterer (10. Februar 2016)

Hat eigentlich mittlerweile jemand sein Dude CF 9.0 EX oder ein 2016er DUDE CF 9.0 SL geliefert bekommen?


----------



## StephanHo (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mein DUDE CF 9.0 SL am 23.12.15, zwei Wochen vor den beim Kauf angegebenen Termin bekommen.
Die Lieferung war schneller und problemloser als alles andere.
Auftragsbestätigung gab es vorerstmal keine und diese wurde nur nach zweimaliger Aufforderung ein paar Tage vor Lieferung zugesandt....das SAP Problem???

Bin übrigens Mega Happy mit dem Teil


----------



## ErnstBitterer (10. Februar 2016)

StephanHo schrieb:


> Ich habe mein DUDE CF 9.0 SL am 23.12.15, zwei Wochen vor den beim Kauf angegebenen Termin bekommen.
> Die Lieferung war schneller und problemloser als alles andere.
> Auftragsbestätigung gab es vorerstmal keine und diese wurde nur nach zweimaliger Aufforderung ein paar Tage vor Lieferung zugesandt....das SAP Problem???
> 
> Bin übrigens Mega Happy mit dem Teil



Hi, danke für Deine Rückmeldung, das klingt ja schon mal gut! Es freut mich, dass Du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist. Im Moment hört man ja immer wieder von Problemen bei Canyon, da ist es gut zu wissen, dass es auch Kunden gibt die Ihr Bike früher als geplant erhalten haben. Laut AB soll mein EX noch diese Woche versendet werden, ich hoffe mal das es klappt…


----------



## StephanHo (10. Februar 2016)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Hi, danke für Deine Rückmeldung, das klingt ja schon mal gut! Es freut mich, dass Du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist. Im Moment hört man ja immer wieder von Problemen bei Canyon, da ist es gut zu wissen, dass es auch Kunden gibt die Ihr Bike früher als geplant erhalten haben. Laut AB soll mein EX noch diese Woche versendet werden, ich hoffe mal das es klappt…


Die Probleme beziehen sich auf Administration, Service etc. weil die ein neues EDV System eingeführt haben und scheinbar einige Probleme damit ..... ?
Die Bikes sind wie eh und jeh .....


----------



## ErnstBitterer (16. Februar 2016)

Kurzes Status Update: Mein Liefertermin für das Dude EX wurde heute wieder mal um zwei Wochen verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimRockford (22. Februar 2016)

So. Erste Rückmeldung. Habe nun am Wochenende die erste richtige Runde mit dem Dude unlimited gedreht. insgesamt 50km bei einer CTF. Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können. Nach 2d Dauerregen alles verschlammt. Da kommt am Dude *keiner* vorbei. Gerade im Schlamm und versifften Hohlwegen oder am Anstieg hatten alle das Nachsehen. Für die Fahrer hinter und neben mir ebenfalls höchst amüsant. Der Dude schmeisst den Siff in alle Richtungnen. Gnadenlos. Eine richtige Drecksau. Macht tierisch Spass. Evtl grösseres Kettenblatt, aber mal sehen. Ist ja auch kein Racebike und eben nicht für Dauertempo > 27 km/h gemacht. Habe aber insgesamt die 50km mit 20km/h Durchschnitt geschafft. Danach mit dem Gartenschlauch den Dude und mich gespült - zur Freude der Nachbarn. Also, habe jede Minute genossen. Viele Grüße, Jim


----------



## Mogwai77 (9. März 2016)

Habe ein Unlimited 9.0 abzugeben. Details per PM.


----------



## Strampelino (18. November 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, gestern habe ich mir spontan ein Dude cf8 bestellt und nehme jetzt hier mal Platz.
Hat einer vieleicht den Dude schon auf 4,8er Reifen umgerüstet? Brauch man dafür eine längere Kette? wenn ja, würde ich mir gleich eine kaufen und den Dude gleich auf Minion 4,8er umrüsten. Hat damit einer von euch Erfahrung.


----------



## waldi28 (18. November 2017)

Du hast eigentlich (fast) alles gesagt. Ausfallende umdrehen, Bremssattel versetzen, längere Kette drauf, fertig.


----------



## Strampelino (18. November 2017)

danke für die Antwort, hatte gehofft das die kette so bleiben kann, beim Kettenblatt Wechsel kann man die kette auch so lassen wenn der Sprung nicht zu hoch ist.........muss mich mal schlau machen wie man die perfekte ketten länge ermittelt. hab sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## waldi28 (18. November 2017)

Strampelino schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort, hatte gehofft das die kette so bleiben kann, beim Kettenblatt Wechsel kann man die kette auch so lassen wenn der Sprung nicht zu hoch ist.........muss mich mal schlau machen wie man die perfekte ketten länge ermittelt. hab sowas noch nie gemacht


In deinem Fall ist die Ermittlungen der Kettenlänge kein Hexenwerk, wenn die Kette in der kurzen Stellung richtig abgelängt ist.
Durch das Drehen des Ausfallendes verlängert sich die Kettenstrebenlänge um ca. 20 mm. Kannst du genau Ausmessen.
Die neue Kette muss demnach 40 mm länger werden. Die verbaute Kette wird sicherlich zu kurz sein.


----------



## Strampelino (18. November 2017)

ja da hast du wohl recht!
Danke für den tipp, genauso werde ich es machen.und die alte kette hebe ich einfach auf falls ich mal lust auf 4,0er reifen habe.Denke aber nicht, hatte zwar noch nie ein fat bike aber meiner Meinung nach sollten auf ein fat bike auch fette reifen.


----------



## Strampelino (20. November 2017)

Wartet hier sonst niemand auf ein dude? Scheint ja nicht beliebt zu sein der dude?
Ist wie der einzigste im Wartezimmer und man wird nicht aufgerufen


----------



## Wendo (20. November 2017)

Viele werden nicht mehr warten, die meissten sitzen ja bereits drauf und fahren es durch die Welt 

Mehr Infos findest du auch hier, da sind eigentlich alle versammelt, Fragen können dir dort sicher beantwortet werden:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-dicke-canyon-dude-galerie-und-technikthread.722544/

Wegen der Kette: Könnte sein das es passt, ich hatte 2 Kettenrisse und musste daher 5 oder 6 Glieder rausbauen, die Kette lief danach auch noch - ist aber ohne Gewähr


----------

